# EBMM JP Stallion



## jvms

Hello, do you guys know anything about the new Stallion? Will it be released in the NAMM? It's been a long time since I heard something about it... Is it true that it's going to be a neck thru?


----------



## nik35

Yup, check the Ernie Ball forums. It won't be called Stallion though. Sterling didn't really say much apart from that.


----------



## Tyler

by the time it comes around my 60 day return for my jp will be up >.<


----------



## SpaceDock

I have been waiting way too long to see this thing.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I really wonder what it is too... If it's as ugly as that Armada then I'll pass, though!


----------



## Xiphos68

John has a new model? Is that the model we were teased with at the beginning of last year or was that the JP 12?


----------



## Sunyata

It's been talked about for a long time, started around the time the JP12 was announced. Supposedly "revolutionary" new shape. Needed a patent. Hopefully won't be disappointing.


----------



## jvms

Will there be a 7 string model?


----------



## BucketheadRules

Finally, a properly new JP model.

I loved the JPX, but the JPXI and JP12 seemed to be flogging the horse a bit, to me anyway. I'm looking forward to seeing this. 

Hopefully they keep the old JP6/7 available too though, just in case no-one likes this one.


----------



## Enter Paradox

It's not gonna be named 'Stallion' ? That is one badass name for a 6 stringer for JP, if it's an 8 - the name's Sleipnir.

How bout a name for a 7 in line with this theme ?


----------



## SirMyghin

jvms said:


> Will there be a 7 string model?



Seeing how much 7 appeared on their last album I am willing to bet there will be.


----------



## Andromalia

Enter Paradox said:


> It's not gonna be named 'Stallion' ? That is one badass name for a 6 stringer for JP, if it's an 8 - the name's Sleipnir.



FU, I want an 8 string guitar with Amon Amarth's Sleipnir cover from Oden on our side as inlay now.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Enter Paradox said:


> if it's an 8 - the name's Sleipnir.



My brain cannot even fathom how epic JP would play on an 8 string


----------



## SirMyghin

^^

I really don't see that as likely at all.


----------



## MetalBuddah

SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> 
> I really don't see that as likely at all.



Oh I know, I am not expecting it at all lol


----------



## theonetruematt

The Stallion has now been un-announced for NAMM. ie: they decided less than 2 weeks from the show its not ready so it won't be there, but a new fairly half-assed JP13 will be. Hooray? I'll be spending a lot less time at the EBMM booth now.

All I know is by the time that thing comes out I'll have already bought something else instead. And I really doubt there's anything so amazing about it that it warrants such huge repeated delays.


----------



## JPMike

the JP13 is a joke.


----------



## Adrian-XI

The stallions official name will be The Majesty.


----------



## Swyse

Adrian-XI said:


> The stallions official name will be The Majesty.



Not nearly as cool. Source?


----------



## Adrian-XI

Well I like it. _Ur opinin iz rong!_

Last post on the page SAtallion delayed new JP 13 coming - Page 2


----------



## Sunyata

Wow. I love EBMM. I have a JP7, and have had another 7 and 6 in the past. That being said, Sterling Ball is such a fucking illiterate, off-putting moron. He is really lucky to have gotten a multimillion dollar company from Daddy as I'm not sure how he could have gotten through life otherwise...

Just read that post of his in which he reveals the "Majesty" name. That is a fucking CEO. A CEO of one of the biggest companies in the guitar world. 

I love how he uses an ellipsis every time he doesn't know how to properly punctuate a sentence.


----------



## Enter Paradox

Adrian-XI said:


> The stallions official name will be The Majesty.



Stallion is an awesome codename, The Majesty is even better ! Really fits JP and the rest of DT


----------



## JPMike

The EBMM JPs had a nice growth until the JPX model and those custom BFRs. The XI, XII and the 13, just look awfully bad. Not to say I tend to prefer the original model that was released back in 2000s more.

EB MM and JP probably are out of ideas, preamp thing on a guitar player that always had dynamics and "passive" feel. Come one... 

I bet "The Stallion" will be even worse than the 13. 

I have owned 2 BFR JPMs and 1 regular one, didn't keep them for more than 2 months. I think, I don't like them, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Enter Paradox said:


> Stallion is an awesome codename, The Majesty is even better ! Really fits JP and the rest of DT



Given they were originally named majesty, I agree


----------



## Jonathan20022

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given they were originally named majesty, I agree



I hope it's an abalone covered flying V with terrible higher register access.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kenji20022 said:


> I hope it's an abalone covered flying V with terrible higher register access.



Throw in emg pickups with pickup rings and a floyd rose special and you have the perfect guitar.


----------



## Jonathan20022

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Throw in emg pickups with pickup rings and a floyd rose special and you have the perfect guitar.



I can smell those Schecter Lawsuit model MM's already


----------



## Furtive Glance

Sunyata said:


> Wow. I love EBMM. I have a JP7, and have had another 7 and 6 in the past. That being said, Sterling Ball is such a fucking illiterate, off-putting moron. He is really lucky to have gotten a multimillion dollar company from Daddy as I'm not sure how he could have gotten through life otherwise...
> 
> Just read that post of his in which he reveals the "Majesty" name. That is a fucking CEO. A CEO of on of the biggest companies in the guitar world.
> 
> I love how he uses an ellipsis every time he doesn't know how to properly punctuate a sentence.



Gotta agree there. I hate reading any posts he makes. They sound like they're coming from a 10-year-old and is HORRIBLE for a first impression if someone jumped onto the forum and got an answer directly from him, which I know happens every now and then.


----------



## Rook

As ridiculous as it sounds, his god awful manner put me right off EBMM. I love the guitars (some of them) but I won't put money in that plonker's pocket...

Forgot about the stallion and probably will again lol, EBMM have never been either revolutionary or particularly attractive to me, I just like the bridge, neck and pickups on the JP's.

I hate being so scathing on this forum but EBMM is both great and utter crap to me, the confusion makes me type things.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Rook said:


> As ridiculous as it sounds, his god awful manner put me right off EBMM. I love the guitars (some of them) but I won't put money in that plonker's pocket...
> 
> Forgot about the stallion and probably will again lol, EBMM have never been either revolutionary or particularly attractive to me, I just like the bridge, neck and pickups on the JP's.
> 
> I hate being so scathing on this forum but EBMM is both great and utter crap to me, the confusion makes me type things.



Just buy used!


----------



## Xiphos68

I have my hopes for the "Majesty," but yeah I am not too excited about the JP13. 

There's not much you can do with the JP guitar now. They are all pretty good as they are. The only thing different you could do is different woods and what not.

That being said I really enjoyed the original JP, the EBMM, X, and the 12. The X I really enjoyed the playabilty of. But the others are fantastic as well, I really enjoy my EBMM.


----------



## Uncreative123

Sunyata said:


> Wow. I love EBMM. I have a JP7, and have had another 7 and 6 in the past. That being said, Sterling Ball is such a fucking illiterate, off-putting moron. He is really lucky to have gotten a multimillion dollar company from Daddy as I'm not sure how he could have gotten through life otherwise...
> 
> Just read that post of his in which he reveals the "Majesty" name. That is a fucking CEO. A CEO of one of the biggest companies in the guitar world.
> 
> I love how he uses an ellipsis every time he doesn't know how to properly punctuate a sentence.




While I don't necessarily disagree, is it acceptable now to defame a person like sterling ball here? I couldn't care less either way as it is a public forum and it's only an individuals opinion, but after watching thread after thread about the HAARP Machine getting closed and countless people getting banned for seemingly far less criticism I would like to know where the line is being drawn in an attempt to prevent others here from needlessly being banned simply because they followed suit or were unaware. 

thanks


----------



## sell2792

If this were the EBMM forum they'd tar and feather you. Those people are insane.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Let's keep this about guitars, not Sterling's overall attitude. I'm not saying anyone is wrong here, I've read enough of the EBMM forum to know there's a bunch of truth to what folks are saying, but I've also seen him and the EBMM team do some awesome, kind stuff for folks. I also don't think the folks on the EBMM boards are any more insane than a lot of the folks here and elsewhere, believe it or not. At least when it comes to overall attitude. 

Also, say what you will about Sterling's intelligence, he's steered his company into what is easily their most prosperous period to date. Even Leo Fender couldn't do what Sterling has done in the last four or five years. I remember when you could count the number of EBMM guitars on a single hand, now the range is huge and diverse and the 7-string options, while limited to a single guitarist's sig, are phenomenal. 

From what I know the Stallion, or Majesty, or whatever the heck it is, is not going to be at NAMM, so I guess this is just a vapor-instrument.


----------



## Valnob

I remember when they told that it will have a great access on higher frets or something, the only thing I think of is this Ibanez RG with the lower horn that is cut really deep.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I bet it's a double neck 7 on top, 6 on bottom in mystic dream..









..with a candy bar dispenser on the side. Also a built in liquid cooling system so JP doesn't overheat the guitar with his fast solos .


----------



## serazac25

gah! NAMM is here and no revelation of the so called stalion !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

serazac25 said:


> gah! NAMM is here and no revelation of the so called stalion !



They said it won't be shown at NAMM over a week ago.


----------



## Watty

Edit: Nvmd.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, a "teaser" for the Majesty is supposed to be on the Ernie Ball forums, but I can't load it. 

http://forums.ernieball.com/music-man-guitars/57282-first-majesty-tease.html


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Yeah, I think the website is derping out because the entire world wants to see this thing


----------



## Valnob

Here it is !

New logo, and the nut seems different, color is "matte metallic"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dat fretboard and color. 

Hopefully we'll see more pictures before WNAMM.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Can someone tell me what's up with the nut? Looks like it's cut funny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like an Earvana.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Well, I just looked it up and it sounds cool. I wanna see moar.


----------



## dschonn

The nut seems fine to me, looks just as on my JP6. The headstock is angled though > neckthrough?! Armada sends its regards


----------



## skisgaar

http://forums.ernieball.com/music-man-guitars/57282-first-majesty-tease.html

Purple. I am excite.


----------



## Tesla

Wonder if it will be shaped like an Armada...


----------



## Valnob

already a thread about it.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/223468-ebmm-jp-stallion-2.html#post3761486


----------



## Pikka Bird

If they claim it's a "revolutionary _new_ shape" then I hope not. Hmm, re: that nut- Is Earvana actually still in business after EBMM took them to court?

^I can. It's "just" a regular metallica blue EBMM 4+2 headstock angled backwards. Has the classic DT logo on the 1st fret where the JP one used to be.

Not stoked yet. 

edit: Wow, I posted that part right after JazzHands, guess my connection crapped out while I went to get some cola.


----------



## mb_777

Tesla said:


> Wonder if it will be shaped like an Armada...



Hope not... that is a weird-ass shape.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like an Earvana.



From what I gather Ernie Ball patented the compensated nut idea first so Earvana had to cease making them. Check all the recent EB models, they all have a compensated nut.


----------



## HighGain510

Valnob said:


> already a thread about it.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/223468-ebmm-jp-stallion-2.html#post3761486



Is the Stallion the same thing as the Majesty?  I thought the Stallion never came out, is this one the same thing with a different name? Either way I dig the color and inlay!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Mmmm, this looks good. That inlay is manly as F.


----------



## Duosphere

Petrucci - "Here is the first little snippet of the majesty, the color is a matte metallic blue inspired by the new line of BMW cars."

Damn I love that blue!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Holy shit. I need to see the body now.


----------



## Duosphere

MetalBuddah said:


> Holy shit. I need to see the body now.



Kinky


----------



## Rojne

The Stallion?


----------



## MetalBuddah

Rojne said:


> The Stallion?



Technically yes but was officially named the Majesty a few months back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HighGain510 said:


> Is the Stallion the same thing as the Majesty?  I thought the Stallion never came out, is this one the same thing with a different name? Either way I dig the color and inlay!



Yup. It was originally called the Stallion, but they changed the name eventually. 

I like "Majesty" more because it's actually Dream Theater-related.


----------



## Alberto7

I'd guess this is what the Stallion turned into after the project went stale. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Alberto7

That's such a horrible tease  only cool things I can see are the ebony fretboard and the inlay.


----------



## Pikka Bird

drawnacrol said:


> From what I gather Ernie Ball patented the compensated nut idea first so Earvana had to cease making them.



They used some creative wording in their patent application to grant them a patent over basically every offset nut design (ignoring "prior art" for some reason), unless the offsets fall on a sinus curve. The word was "non-sinusoidial". I guess to stay in business Earvana would've had to alter their offsets to make up such a curve, which would still be alright for intonation compensation I guess.


----------



## skisgaar

Valnob said:


> already a thread about it.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/223468-ebmm-jp-stallion-2.html#post3761486



Aw shit.

Errr...Can someone close the thread? Sorry for waste text.


----------



## RevelGTR

It will be interesting to see how this turns out, although I still think the Best JP model is the original, followed by the JPX. The series has gotten a little diluted, for me anyway.


----------



## Duosphere

Who cares?
That blue is hot!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Thread merger, disregard that.


----------



## Tommy

I'm interested. I really wonder about everything they changed and what they kept the same. 

When it does finally come out, who knows when (they've pushed it back so many times before), I think it'd be cool if they showed us all the prototypes they went through to get to the end product. I'd like to see the transition between the JP to the Majesty.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ wut

Also, I can't say I'm extremely hyped about this anymore.

I mean, take my opinion about this whichever way you'd like, because it's still John's signature line and whatever he does to it's next iteration is all his choice obviously.

But I personally don't dig the inlay nor the color  the idea of a neck thru JP sounds pretty cool but it's probably nothing I'll invest in. Also I can't say that if I bought this for myself, that I'd be a fan of the inlay at the first fret. The Shield Inlays are one thing, and the BFR 12th Fret Inlay is another, but that Majesty Logo isn't something I'd want on it if I were to buy it for myself.

Can't wait to see the rest, but as of yet I'm still just watching and waiting to see what's so new about it.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Jonathan20022 said:


> But I personally don't dig the inlay...



Agreed. This makes it truly a "signature" guitar in that way that turns me off instantly, with all the other merits of the instrument becoming irrelevant. Just like the huge SEVEN inlay on the MTM and the one on the K7, et cetera. I can't dig it, sorry.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Didn't some of the JPs have the huge 'Trucci shield on the first inlay? 

Also, from the EBMM forum:



> ok it does not have the game changer......yet. Luke played it today...thought it was wild..
> We are not waiting for NAMM to introduce them...they are pretty much done just cosmetic tweaks and sending the final final to Dimarzio, JP for last minute tweaks



And



> There are more teases coming today


----------



## nik35

Dayum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Wow.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Holy shit O.O


----------



## Valnob

The bridge looks so cool !!!

I guess the matte blue color won't be the only option as the pics show some kind of "carbon" color.

and the thing that looks like a toggle swith next to the pickups, well it looks really weird.


----------



## Mr Richard

Interesting, that toggle looks super recessed though it may not be a toggle, SO MUCH MYSTERY!!!


----------



## Valnob

nik35 said:


>



On the top left, you can see a bit of blue.
Could the "carbon" color be only a strip in the middle ? *speculation*


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Valnob said:


> On the top left, you can see a bit of blue.
> Could the "carbon" color be only a strip in the middle ? *speculation*


Alright I'm going way out on a limb here. It's a carbon fiber neck through with blue matte wings?...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually think that would look... pretty fvcking badass.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

A sterling ball qoute from the EBMM forums:

"this will make the Bongo look like bowl of vanilla ice cream. It makes the bongo look generic."

Must be a pretty radical design.


----------



## MetalBuddah

I cannot wait to see the full thing. I am all for radical design changes. That bridge looks super comfortable


----------



## Webmaestro

Carbon Fiber!? Wow.

I'm just praying it's not the Armada body shape.

EDIT: Me thinks EB needs help in the marketing department. The last news post on their website was in April 2011!? What the hell? It still has the JPXI up as the big announcement *facepalm*


----------



## Underworld

nik35 said:


>




Is it me, or it looks like a carved top?


----------



## Webmaestro

Underworld said:


> Is it me, or it looks like a carved top?



Yup, I got that too... and looks like a recessed 3-way. OR, as speculated on the EBMM forums... this CF could just be an overlay... to hide the guitar underneath, much like what they do when prototype cars are being tested on the tracks.


----------



## ihunda

Subscribed!
My gawd this is going to be bad ass!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A needlessly oversized bridge on top of needless carbon fiber wrapping. Color me skeptical.


----------



## jephjacques

My guess is the carbon fiber is a cosmetic inlay like the flamed maple in the Armada design. I would LOVE for it to be a set-through CF neck though, that seems like it would make a lot of sense considering how thin the JP necks have become over the years. 

That new switch is interesting, looks like it could be a momentary switch that automatically returns to center position. 

Not sure what the deal with that bridge is, I guess it could be to add more mass. Or different piezo wiring? Please god don't let this guitar come with awful on-board "modeling." Although I suspect EB's "Game Changer" technology would make sense.


----------



## Tranquilliser

Webmaestro said:


> Yup, I got that too... and looks like a recessed 3-way. OR, as speculated on the EBMM forums... this CF could just be an overlay... to hide the guitar underneath, much like what they do when prototype cars are being tested on the tracks.



To me, this seems likely. 

It looks like they're masking it - almost like when car companies put those funny white stickers and panels all over a car to make the general shape harder to tell.


----------



## tmfrank

Truthfully, I hope it's something completely brand new. I don't want a Frankenguitar that's nothing more than an amalgamation of previous parts.


----------



## Webmaestro

MaxOfMetal said:


> A needlessly oversized bridge on top of needless carbon fiber wrapping. Color me skeptical.



I do NOT like that bridge. I'm hoping it's just meant to throw us off, but something tells me it's legit. In general, that metal overlay is the one thing I've found that I don't like about the Petrucci guitars. I just can't get used to it, but then, I've only played JP's a few times in stores.


----------



## GXPO

MaxOfMetal said:


> A needlessly oversized bridge on top of needless carbon fiber wrapping. Color me skeptical.



I agree with you on most things Max, but I'm going to colour you over-skeptical. Have you been hurt before? Why the negative vibes? All due respect and all that.


----------



## darren

The recessed switch is interesting, though not especially practical, unless the carbon fibre top is removable. But if that's the case, i wonder what purpose it serves. I've experimented with carbon fibre, so i'm quite interested to see what they've used CF for.


----------



## MetalBuddah

jephjacques said:


> Not sure what the deal with that bridge is, I guess it could be to add more mass. Or different piezo wiring? Please god don't let this guitar come with awful on-board "modeling." Although I suspect EB's "Game Changer" technology would make sense.



The "game changer" is all analog, I have no worries if that is implemented....especially since it would be with a dimarzio set


----------



## Sunyata

I'm still really excited for this, but the bridge is kinda gross imo...

Also, have we ruled out that the carbon fiber is not just a pickguard?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sunyata said:


> I'm still really excited for this, but the bridge is kinda gross imo...
> 
> Also, have we ruled out that the carbon fiber is not just a pickguard?



^ I was actually going to say that, you can clearly see the blue on the wings. It could very well just be a pick guard. Bridge threw me off, but it's most definitely not the best looking thing I've ever seen, still skeptical 

Needless to say, I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## jordanky

Hopefully the rest of the guitar rules because that bridge looks terrible.


----------



## Tommy

Maybe the body follows the bridge design, a reverse Flying V.


----------



## Tyler

Tommy said:


> Maybe the body follows the bridge design, a reverse Flying V.



I would fall into a deep depression


----------



## Given To Fly

I'm going put my money on John Petrucci's track record of releasing great guitars year after year. He's not an idiot, and even if he was, there are enough people around him that aren't. I refuse to believe EBMM would release a guitar called the "Stallion," but if they do, it better be pretty freaking awesome!


----------



## Rook

I don't share your sentiment sadly, EBMM in my eyes has a knack for making potentially amazing things slightly weird in some way. They stand on some pretty silly principles too... I'm just waiting and watching...


----------



## HighGain510

Rook said:


> I don't share your sentiment sadly, EBMM in my eyes has a knack for making potentially amazing things slightly weird in some way. They stand on some pretty silly principles too... I'm just waiting and watching...



Yeah that's kinda my take on it too. They have the potential to make something awesome, and then sometimes they do things to botch it completely.  Here's hoping though!  I'd love to see this be a smash, and honestly I love carbon fiber so if it's done well, that's a win in my book!


----------



## MBMoreno

It won't be long now

From John's Facebook


> This morning I received the final proto of my new signature Music Man guitar called The Majesty which will be available real soon. I have not stopped playing it since except to write this post...To me this guitar exemplifies ingenuity in design, the spirit of innovation, attention to detail, love for the art of guitar building, commitment to ultimate playability and feel, dedication to achieving sonic mastery and the pride of making the highest quality instruments out there.
> I can't say enough about it and can't wait for everyone to check it out!!


----------



## Given To Fly

Rook said:


> I don't share your sentiment sadly, EBMM in my eyes has a knack for making potentially amazing things slightly weird in some way. They stand on some pretty silly principles too... I'm just waiting and watching...





HighGain510 said:


> Yeah that's kinda my take on it too. They have the potential to make something awesome, and then sometimes they do things to botch it completely.  Here's hoping though!  I'd love to see this be a smash, and honestly I love carbon fiber so if it's done well, that's a win in my book!



I told you it wouldn't be called the "Stallion!" "The Majesty" is clearly a million times better!  JK You both have power on this forum and to some degree I think you were more right than I was. "The Majesty" could be inconsequential as a title but I can't seem to get the Silhouette Gold Roller out of my head.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GXPO said:


> I agree with you on most things Max, but I'm going to colour you over-skeptical. Have you been hurt before? Why the negative vibes? All due respect and all that.



I love my JP7, it's one of the few guitars that I'll probably never get rid of. I think EBMM, in general, makes fantastic instruments. 

What I don't jive with is their marketing. Remember the bullshit-tacular "Game Changer"? It was touted as revolutionary and something special, when really all it was was EBMM [Sterling] using an already available switching system built by another company which can be installed in any guitar. 

Throw on top my disdain for faux-advancement through the useless addition of materials based on hype. 

Plus, you can't tell me that bridge doesn't look ugly as sin.


----------



## Overtone

A Bridge of Passage


----------



## Khoi

For all the hype that's going into this, I feel like they're just setting this up for a lot of people to be let down.


----------



## Hybrid138

It would be funny if it was just the original JP design with modern aesthetics and electronics... that would actually be awesome. I love the forearm scoop!


----------



## MesaBeno

people have speculated based on the teaser pics that it's going to resemble the style of the BMW i8 and i3.


----------



## Tranquilliser

The colour is based on the BMW blue (possibly Laguna Seca Blue), and the more I think about it, the more the Carbon pickguard makes sense, what with JP himself saying the guitar was blue.


----------



## Pikka Bird

MaxOfMetal said:


> What I don't jive with is their marketing. Remember the bullshit-tacular "Game Changer"? It was touted as revolutionary and something special, when really all it was was EBMM [Sterling] using an already available switching system built by another company which can be installed in any guitar.



Guitar Max from PMT Music? Yeah, apparently they're in a nice legal tug of war about that right now so if that's true then there's not going to be any Game Changer guitars coming out until that's resolved. I am rooting for PMT here, because of basically everything I've heard about how EBMM runs as a company.

And then there'sthis.

...at least Gibson didn't try to hide the fact that it was Tronical that did their "robot" tuners.


----------



## Casper777

I think this guy should stop talking on forums or to the public on general... He's the worst communicator and is so f...ing arrogant!

I own 3 EBMM guitars (jpm models) , then spent some time on their forum... And will never buy one again enven if it's the best guitar on earth!!
I don't want to give 1 more cent to this egotic, arrogant person!!


----------



## jephjacques

Overtone said:


> A Bridge of Passage



A Bridge Too Far


----------



## Tommy

Casper777 said:


> I think this guy should stop talking on forums or to the public on general... He's the worst communicator and is so f...ing arrogant!
> 
> I own 3 EBMM guitars (jpm models) , then spent some time on their forum... And will never buy one again enven if it's the best guitar on earth!!
> I don't want to give 1 more cent to this egotic, arrogant person!!



Sadly, that's how I'm starting to feel too. I kinda wish someone else would take over. Anytime I've had problems and called them up and talked to AJ and he has helped me out immensely. 

Just the way that Sterling runs the company turns me off from spending money. No matter how much I love my JPX, it doesn't make up for how he acts. 

I don't want to derail this thread talking about Sterling. But I doubt I'll buy one but I do wanna see what's so "revolutionary" about it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pikka Bird said:


> And then there'sthis.



Whatever happened with this? I guess EBMM got full rights?


----------



## Yimmj

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whatever happened with this? I guess EBMM got full rights?



whoa........................................................... 

im getting more interested in this by the minute


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm just wondering because when I cicked on the links on the webpage, I kept getting 404 errors. But I finally found the page for it.

But still, I wonder whats going on between the two companies.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

This thing is looking terrible. It's like an already good looking girl (normal JP BFRs) went out and got plastic surgery on parts that didn't need it (lips, ass implants, etc.). The thing is gonna be a Frankenstein.


----------



## elq

eww. I can see it now...

This - 





With a carbon fiber topped pizza slice.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I hope its not all hype and no pay off.


----------



## Danukenator

Honestly, I can't see this Being worth the hype. 50$ says it has integrated midi or weird switching system.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I'm eager to just see what this guitar looks like. I'll probably never be able to afford it, or really be interested enough to buy it, but eye candy is eye candy.


----------



## Hourglass1117

Today's teasers:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, it ain't bolt-on.


----------



## Rook

inb4 gamechanger











that doesn't change any games.


----------



## toiletstand

what if the body is something along the lines of(hope the image works)


----------



## Valnob

Hourglass1117 said:


> Today's teasers:



It's like if the horn (if there's one) in going towards the player. weird.
And the shield inlay on the 24th fret looks really deep


----------



## Mr Richard

Valnob said:


> It's like if the horn (if there's one) in going towards the player. weird.
> And the shield inlay on the 24th fret looks really deep


 
I think it's just an arched top I'm wondering if it's going to be a single cut.


----------



## darren

I'm starting to wonder if it's going to be a full carbon-fibre semi-hollow with a wood core.


----------



## Danukenator

I had to laugh at these teasers. They are like the size of a thumbnail.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I just want too see it already!


----------



## SnowfaLL

darren said:


> I'm starting to wonder if it's going to be a full carbon-fibre semi-hollow with a wood core.



that would be something.


----------



## UltraParanoia

Any idea when it is FINALLY announced?
Must be soon, surely


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sterling said it'll definitely be before NAMM.


----------



## Casper777

Yawn...


----------



## Pikka Bird

Danukenator said:


> I had to laugh at these teasers. They are like the size of a thumbnail.



Also, what they show is completely irrelevant. Until they show a larger part of the outline this could be just about anything.


----------



## HighGain510

Pikka Bird said:


> Also, what they show is completely irrelevant. Until they show a larger part of the outline *this could be just about anything*.



I'm betting it's a guitar.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

The only way this could get any more vague is if Petrucci started talking in riddles about this damn thing.

And now I'm imagining Petrucci with Bob Dylan's voice. Kill me.


----------



## 5150time

I dig the colour in those latest photos. It reminds me of the finishes they discontinued a few years ago like Egyptian Smoke and Graphite Pearl.

I'm really curious to see how it combines with the blue, if at all. If the headstock is all blue, I'd hope the dominant colour would be blue...but the pictures don't exactly seem to justify that. If there's a section shaped like the same sort of swoosh that the BMW on the previous page has, this could be the ugliest design yet.

Then again, I was hoping against hope that the inlay would lead to some sort of blue Picasso...


----------



## Malkav

It's also not impossible that we are seeing pictures from multiple prototypes in different finishes.


----------



## Rojne

............ show it already..


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Rojne said:


> ............ show it already..



Maybe 10/31?? Could be good for a scare.


----------



## Valnob




----------



## MicrobeSS

somebody stitch all these together and give us a vague idea of what it looks like


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Wtf is that a carbon fiber finish with blackburst edges?


----------



## Underworld

What the actual fvck?!? Looks like the body has a cover?!


----------



## JustMac

DavidLopezJr said:


> Wtf is that a carbon fiber finish with blackburst edges?



Carbonburst 

mann why didn't they just go full-bore on the carbon finish?


----------



## Jake

I'm not sure if I'm confused, excited, or worried....


----------



## Valnob

The edge next to the strap lock doesn't appeal me at all.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Valnob said:


> The edge next to the strap lock doesn't appeal me at all.


I really hope it's a forearm scoop like the normal JP's but doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Webmaestro

I wonder if this model will be sans-piezo? Looks like a single output jack... unless it's a single stereo jack.


----------



## Alberto7

I hate it when they announce shit like this prematurely. I was all excited in the beginning. Now I feel totally underwhelmed by what I'm being shown. I feel it completely lost its momentum.

I still want to see it, but I feel that if it isn't something that blows me away, I'm not really going to care.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I really like the look of the switch. Seems like a super streamlined toggle.

I wanna see the whole thing!


----------



## Valnob

What I hope, if it's disapointing, it's that they keep all the other JP models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Valnob said:


> What I hope, if it's disapointing, it's that they keep all the other JP models.



Given they've introduced all the different JP/JPX models and still have the previous ones, I'd be surprised if they got rid of them.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Just want to see it!


----------



## MBMoreno

What happened to the blueness?


----------



## Valnob

MBMoreno said:


> What happened to the blueness?



Maybe there will be 2 finish available, or the blue only on the headstock.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Might be a far off guess, but since it's a neck thru instrument isn't it possible that the neck.. I have no clue what I'm saying. I was about to suggest that the neck and the basswood wing containing the electronics was coated with carbon fibre, while the opposite basswood wing had the blue finish.

Depending on how this goes, I'll have to re-evaluate my next instrument purchase.

EDIT: Here's yesterday's updates













Kind of glad that they're using the backplate with the sections for the spring tension adjustment available. On the fly tuning changes will be made a bit easier for the full floaters out there.

EDIT #2: Gamechanger logo on the battery compartment it seems. Looks like they might have settled that issue with the Gamechanger now?

EDIT #3: The teasers have shown 3 different guitars now? Could be different finishes.


----------



## Adrian-XI

It's looking more and more like I won't enjoy this aesthetically. Well, at least my wallet's safe.


----------



## Malkav

Jonathan20022 said:


>


 
Well it looks like it does in fact have a horrible carbon fiber pizza slice overlay, gross...

I will keep looking at the updates, but I will do so because of schadenfreude.


----------



## vinniemallet

Kinda not enjoying this anymore


----------



## Casper777

Come on Musicman, it's just a guitar!!

either you show it or just shut up!!


----------



## Underworld

Hum... kinda scared now...!


----------



## darren

Malkav said:


> Well it looks like it does in fact have a horrible carbon fiber pizza slice overlay, gross...
> 
> I will keep looking at the updates, but I will do so because of schadenfreude.



 

It looks like it's a singlecut. I thought the strap button was the one at the butt end of the guitar, but it looks like that's the shoulder of the body, and it has a progressive radius towards the fretboard end. 

What do you want to bet that it's a big carbon fibre JP shield?


----------



## gunshow86de

Oh man, teaser shot of a trem cover! Now I'm excited!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

For ....s sake, I don't even care anymore. They have dragged this out too long.


----------



## shredfiend

Captain Butterscotch said:


> For ....s sake, I don't even care anymore. They have dragged this out too long.



this.


----------



## darren

There's been a big backlash among auto journalists for car makers doing these kinds of teasers ad nauseam. The whole idea of making a big impact with a product launch has been lost.


----------



## Webmaestro

Adrian-XI said:


> It's looking more and more like I won't enjoy this aesthetically. Well, at least my wallet's safe.



Ditto


----------



## Mr Richard

I bet it will play like a dream, but if it looks like shit that will turn off a lot of interest. It's like the Armada, from the reviews I've watched the damn thing sounds great but the inlays, and every look aside from the black one looks stupid IMO.


----------



## yellowv

So far the whole theme they are going for with shaping everything like JP shields is making me think this thing is gonna look like ass. Just show it already it's been like 2 years. Honestly after owning every iteration of EBMM JP's just give me the original. Best playing and feeling guitar of the bunch.


----------



## yellowv

Also you can see the blue in the very corner of the first pic. So apparently the entire center section of the guitar is going to be the CF.


----------



## Valnob

yellowv said:


> So far the whole theme they are going for with shaping everything like JP shields is making me think this thing is gonna look like ass. Just show it already it's been like 2 years. Honestly after owning every iteration of EBMM JP's just give me the original. Best playing and feeling guitar of the bunch.



Yeah, but if the carbon thing looks like a jp shield, why did they replaced the shield inlay with the DT logo ?


----------



## Webmaestro

In design, things like repetition and theme are good... but it's easy to overdo, or just do wrong. This is kinda what I'm starting to get from all these teaser pics. Looks like they went WAY overboard with the shield theme.


----------



## Minoin

Hehe, and the shield inlay was the least asked option of the JPs if I recall correctly.

But I'm absolutely psyched! 
The JP series are the most solid range of production guitars ever. Seeing it develop with a neck-through construction is almost too much


----------



## decreebass

I wish they'd just show it. It's so slow and painful that I have literally lost all but a passing interest; if this thread finds it's way to the top of the page, then I'll look, but I'm not going out of my way.

Also, the Armada is a fantastically ugly guitar. Just sayin'. Sorry, Sterling's son, it just is.


----------



## Valnob

BigPoppa said:


> It has a game changer in it...but only for the speed of switching that it provides.... The switching has gone from 30 milliseconds (noticeable) to 2 milliseconds (EXTREMELY FAST)! There has been so much advancement in the Game Changer that we will release features on an incremental basis....its just to much to give the public all at one time...
> 
> ....
> 
> Duhhhhhh I should have pointed out that it has been three guitars. I thought it was totally obvious. Keith stop modding.
> Everybody relax I totally expect differing opinions. Especially this guitar. Btw as I have said the game changer in this only is serving as a super fast switching system.
> 
> ...
> 
> no jp wants less delay in the switching...as Ive said that gamechanger features will be doled out over a long period of time...THis is a separate topic but the cliff notes are this regarding the gamechanger....I knowingly gave the public everything knowing that it was too mcuh...we have been improving performance, interface and adding additional control and connectivity features non stop....with technology and guitars you have to intoduce this gradually.
> 
> but back to JP this guitar is about ergonomics, sopund balance and performance....its never just about tone....that is almost the easy part!



So we know a bit more about it. (from the ebmm forums)

-3 different guitars
-game changer
-fast switching


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Every tease makes me think this guitar is going to look ugly as sin. And this is from a huge Dream Theater/JP guitar fanboy.


----------



## JoeyBTL

I've never once ever heard someone complain that their pickups don't switch fast enough...I don't get that. I mean, I'm not disagreeing with John Petrucci but installing an entire system just to save a few not very noticeable milliseconds seems like another unneeded thing to jack up the price.


----------



## gunshow86de

JoeyBTL said:


> I've never once ever heard someone complain that their pickups don't switch fast enough...I don't get that. I mean, I'm not disagreeing with John Petrucci but installing an entire system just to save a few not very noticeable milliseconds seems like another unneeded thing to jack up the price.



Yeah but you aren't Petrucci. New album is going to have alternate switched 16th notes at 300 bpm. It's critical.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Apparently only the switching system is included, not the entire Gamechanger's functionality which is kind of a disappointment since I don't want to order a Gamechanger just to try that out.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Definitely trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## Danukenator

Lol at the idea that the Game Changer is too much to handle for the public. Based on his posts, if "Big Poppa" can handle it, I'm pretty sure most people can. 

Also, Malmsteem switches pups every passages and he never misses a beat. It's not like sound cuts out when you're switch pickups.


----------



## Forkface

wait.
Back up.

so...
Game Changer is actually something? LOL All this thread I've been just skimming for pics and every time someone said it I thought it was just figure of speech 

but now after google and reading, sounds like, pretty useless imo  Very inappropriate (and not to mention unspecific) name for something.


----------



## gunshow86de

It all depends on how you define the game. If the game is needlessly complicated pickup switching variations, then yes, it does change that game. Changing the entire game of guitar manufacturing? Not so much.


----------



## Musiscience

At least it seems like JP himself enjoy the thing quite a lot.


----------



## darren

Switching pickups is just making and/or breaking an electrical connection. I can't see how it's possible to make it quicker unless they've taken the action of physically flipping a switch out of the equation. 

Saying the Game Changer is "too much for the public to handle" is a bit of a disrespectful thing to say about one's customers. If there hasn't been much interest in it, or the sales of it so far have been below expectations, i'd say the reasons are twofold: First, there's probably only a small fraction of the guitar-playing population that has a remote interest in tinkering with pickup configurations to the degree that the Game Changer allows&#8230; it's a VERY niche product; and Second, EBMM has only offered it on ONE guitar in ONE colour&#8230; if you want something other than the Reflex model, you're SOL. So they've essentially been marketing a niche product within a niche product. 

Also, the fact that there's been challenges to EBMM's patent over the origin of the system, some people may be wary enough of it to stay away.


----------



## Danukenator

Musiscience said:


> At least it seems like JP himself enjoy the thing quite a lot.




 He get's a cut of the sales!

Out of curiosity, with a name like the "Game Changer" how much tonal variation is there?

Take a guitar with a versatile switching system. Like HSH with taps and a phase switch. How much more of a noticeable difference is there?


----------



## TemjinStrife

Danukenator said:


> Take a guitar with a versatile switching system. Like HSH with taps and a phase switch. How much more of a noticeable difference is there?



Not a whole lot, really.


----------



## Danukenator

Wait, why is Sterling saying it's too much for the public to handle...when he released it to the public?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Danukenator said:


> Wait, why is Sterling saying it's too much for the public to handle...when he released it to the public?



Hype.


----------



## SpaceDock

Looks like a blue Armada with carbon fiber hump in the middle but with the JP style horns.


----------



## Overtone

The teasing is stupid but I'm still hopeful that there could be something cool about the build of this guitar. If it's just looks and electronics then I'll be really disappointed to, but considering the design they've done with tone blocks, chambering, etc. maybe there's gonna be something special about the body. It almost seems like maybe a part of the body won't even be made out of wood. I'm curious...


----------



## Danukenator

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hype.



 I get that. It's just...really poorly thought out hype. It's not like he's saying "GET READY FOR...THE GAME CHANGER!" He's saying "Get ready for the all new Game Changer...that's actually just a stripped down model...of the one that was already released...if you dare."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well this reveal seems poorly planned when you think about it.  They took too long and now people are losing interest.


----------



## Tommy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well this reveal seems poorly planned when you think about it.  They took too long and now people are losing interest.



Yup, I completely agree with you.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Reminds me of auto manufacturers with infinitesimally smaller gear changes with paddle shifters. .... if I'd notice the difference between 30ms and 2ms.


----------



## elq

...


----------



## Valnob

Apparently there won't be any new teasers until they get feedback on the final proto (from jp ?).


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lol not that I necessarily disagree with everyone, but hasn't this last string of teasers only been happening for a handful of weeks? If you mean the length of the instruments life, then yes it's been quite awhile, but switching roles around, none of you would release a signature guitar until you were 100% satisfied with it.

Not like the man doesn't have a handful of signature guitars out already  this is just another iteration of it, if it's revealed before the end of the year and it's something I want (for a reasonable price) I'll consider it, vs the guitar I'm looking to buy near the next few weeks.


----------



## darren

Teaser FAIL. 

EBMM is doing it wrong.


----------



## nicktao

I've pretty much lost all interest at this point. I'm just gonna go with a JPX.


----------



## Eclipse

I thought it was called the *Majesty*?


----------



## Valnob

tristanroyster said:


> I thought it was called the *Majesty*?



Yes it is called the majesty, just that the "stallion" was the code name before, and this thread was started long ago. We just need the op or a mod to modify the title.


----------



## Pablo

Well, I don't really think this is an example of a thought-out marketing strategy - I genuinly believe that Sterling Ball was itching to share the new guit-fiddle with the forum peeps - call me naïve, but that's what I think. 
Personally, I really enjoy getting these peeks, but I can tell that I am in the minority. Luckily, everyone is free to look away until the final product is revealed, whilst I am given the oportunity to enjoy a few teasers and pre-production prototypes... essentially everyone ought to be happy...

Cheers

Eske


----------



## narad

Pablo said:


> Well, I don't really think this is an example of a thought-out marketing strategy - I genuinly believe that Sterling Ball was itching to share the new guit-fiddle with the forum peeps - call me naïve, but that's what I think.



There are far better things to share if he truly was excited about it in some fan empathy derived manner.

Hey guys, more secret preview photos leaked today:


----------



## Valnob




----------



## ihunda

^ definition of lame marketing.... COME ON ALREADY, SHOW IT!


----------



## Overtone

Nice try narad


----------



## Alberto7

dafuq is that teaser...? "Here guys, look, some black surface."


----------



## DoomJazz

Been lurking this thread, feeling the angst that everyone else is about wanting to see the product.


----------



## JamesM

Pizza slice scares me


----------



## teamSKDM

10/10 sticking to jp7's


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

Did it die? Lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Even Sterling got bored of it.


----------



## HighGain510

They need some SERIOUS help with their marketing... posting about the new guitar model roughly a year ago and almost a year later you're spending WEEKS with "teaser" (and I use that term loosely here... these aren't really teasers at this point, they're more like annoyance shots... ) pictures now that it's finally done? Nope. Lost 90% of my interest after what was it? Round 4 of teaser shots?  Show the final product, prototype or otherwise, or folks get bored and/or annoyed when stuff like this drags out too long and then when you finally release it, no one will really be interested short of it being spectacular. With the polarized views based on the teasers alone, I think their marketing team might have helped sink this product before it even launched!


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

I really don't know if I care about this anymore , the things I'm really excited about are Jake's Ibanez TITAN, Misha's Jackson and Keith's KM, the protos are all gorgeous


----------



## Andromalia

When is that Duke Nukem 3D release anyway ?


----------



## morethan6

Does anyone from EBMM actually look on here? It's hilarious - they have a ready made feedback group and they're ignoring it.

Admittedly, we're all picky, cynical types with constant GAS for unaffordable stuff that changes every 5 minutes and an unhealthy obsession with niche genres but hey - we know our shit!


----------



## darren

They only seem to listen to people on their own forum, which is mostly made up of people who kiss Sterling's ass. And if you say anything critical, no matter how constructive and well-meaning, you get reamed out.


----------



## DoomJazz

darren said:


> They only seem to listen to people on their own forum, which is mostly made up of people who kiss Sterling's ass. And if you say anything critical, no matter how constructive and well-meaning, you get reamed out.



So a cult.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

thisismrfrenzy said:


> I really don't know if I care about this anymore , the things I'm really excited about are Jake's Ibanez TITAN, *Misha's Jackson* and Keith's KM, the protos are all gorgeous


 
Say what now? Did I miss something? I thought his Jacksons were just one-off customs for his personal use.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I haven't heard things about that either.


----------



## narad

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Say what now? Did I miss something? I thought his Jacksons were just one-off customs for his personal use.



I don't think it's anything official, it's just that it's getting to the point where it's safer to assume that it is a sig than it isn't. I mean, they've sent him 3 variants of that guitar now...


----------



## donray1527

how did i not see this until now lol


----------



## HighGain510

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Say what now? Did I miss something? I thought his Jacksons were just one-off customs for his personal use.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I haven't heard things about that either.





narad said:


> I don't think it's anything official, it's just that it's getting to the point where it's safer to assume that it is a sig than it isn't. I mean, they've sent him 3 variants of that guitar now...



Yeah I think it's safe to say we'll likely hear something at NAMM, maybe he's just keeping a lid on things until it's official. I've noticed more and more Jackson's seeing stage time and FB posts than his other stuff, typically with most folks I'd say that's a sign but you never know with Misha!  Personally, I'd LOVE to see either the Laguna Seca blue 7 or the island burst 7 become a sig (stock with uncovered BKP Juggies, perhaps? ) as the specs are great on those and I think they would sell well.

See EBMM, look what you've done! Not even a thread SPECIFICALLY about your "upcoming" model will stay on track due to total lack of interest from all this "let's keep the customers waiting, hit them with another 100x100 pic of nothing!" crap.  Le sigh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HighGain510 said:


> See EBMM, look what you've done! Not even a thread SPECIFICALLY about your "upcoming" model will stay on track due to total lack of interest from all this "let's keep the customers waiting, hit them with another 100x100 pic of nothing!" crap.  Le sigh.




...And it's turned towards discussing a guitar that may not even exist, and certainly hasn't had any official leaks or sneak peeks.


----------



## Valnob

If they don't want to show it before it is completely done, they could at least show us the full neck or something that doesn't spoil the 'revolutionary' body or whatever that will be... it's getting boring.
If you show teasers for weeks, then at least show it after or don't show teasers and don't show it at all.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Say what now? Did I miss something? I thought his Jacksons were just one-off customs for his personal use.



I would be very surprised if Jackson didn't make some sort of signature for him. The influx in Jacksons that he owns has been so high and when I saw them on the most recent tour, most of the guitars he played were the Jacksons.


Back OT.....I just want to see this damn guitar already. These shots are basically worthless.


----------



## darren

When I saw Periphery the other night, Misha played almost all Jacksons for their set. The only non-Jacksons were his Rick Toone and his Daemoness. Unfortunately, I missed sound check, so I didn't get a chance to check them out.


----------



## jephjacques

I don't care about a Misha sig until they put out an 8 string version



...is what I keep telling myself even though I know it's a lie


----------



## Andromalia

Achievement complete: Pro Thread Derailing.


----------



## Randy

Valnob said:


>



I'm still not sold on this 'toggle switch gloryhole' business.


----------



## Webmaestro

Randy said:


> I'm still not sold on this 'toggle switch gloryhole' business.



I'm still convinced that this is some sort of cover--meant to mask the ACTUAL prototype underneath. Just doesn't seem practical (especially not for "fast switching") in its current state.


----------



## Alberto7

Looks like a clitoris.


----------



## Valnob

I've just thought about it, but JP won't even be at Namm to present the Majesty, DT will be on european tour ! (8th February, I have my ticket !)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Ceiling Toggle Switch is watching you masturbate.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Alberto7 said:


> Looks like a clitoris.



Beat me too it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Ceiling Toggle Switch is watching you masturbate.







My 'shopping is bad and I should feel bad.


----------



## darren

ROFL

DT is a pretty big band. I'm pretty sure they've flown from Europe to Anaheim (and back) for NAMM before.


----------



## Xaios

Wow, can't believe I missed this thread the whole time.

Regarding Misha and the possibility of a Jackson endorsement, he's probably a bit gunshy about announcing things too soon, what with having prior endorsements with both Ibanez AND Bernie Rico Jr that didn't really pan out.

Regarding this thing... tell me when they stop trolling and actually give us something legit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, either he's holding back some info or he really doesn't have a sig in the works... yet.

Will you ever have a signature Jackson that is available for the public to buy? Because all your Jacksons look so nice. | ask.fm/MishaPeriphery



> Q: Will you ever have a signature Jackson that is available for the public to buy? Because all your Jacksons look so nice.
> 
> *A: Ask them nicely and maybe you can convince them haha.*



Also, that was yesterday.


----------



## ImNotAhab

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My 'shopping is bad and I should feel bad.



I disagree, in fact you have won the internet!


----------



## darren

Jackson would be crazy to NOT put out a Misha signature model. But crazier things have happened.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

That 6 string Misha recently got from them would sell like hot cakes. To me, at least.


----------



## jephjacques

I'm sure they will at some point, but I'd be surprised if it was as soon as winter NAMM.


----------



## kamello

fvck the Stallion, more Jackson love here  the only problem I see, is that it looks way too similar to the RGA 321 (not a problem for me though, and that heel  ) but well, the RGA series is dissapearing slowly, so they can fill the gap perfectly


----------



## JoeyBTL

Sterling has even said that they aren't (weren't) planning a NAMM launch for the majesty. They would just announce it when its ready. They've sent JP another prototype because he wanted to try out something else, so Sterling said no more updates until they hear from him.


----------



## Alberto7

Adam Of Angels said:


> That 6 string Misha recently got from them would sell like hot cakes. To me, at least.



This made me giggle, for some reason. 
"Yeah, I'll have twelve of those."
"Sir, these aren't hot cakes."
"Well, to me they are, so I'll take twelve."
I shouldn't be laughing at my own jokes, but that's the way it played in my head upon first reading your post. 

On topic though, didn't Sterling say that it would be released BEFORE Winter NAMM?

At this point, the only way that this guitar would really justify the wait and the ridiculous teasers, to me, would be if it included a "Make sammich" button. It better blow some goddamn minds.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Adam Of Angels said:


> That 6 string Misha recently got from them would sell like hot cakes. To me, at least.



So you will _personally_ make it an economically viable option? Then just call them up and tell them that.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

kamello said:


> fvck the Stallion, more Jackson love here  the only problem I see, is that it looks way too similar to the RGA 321 (not a problem for me though, and that heel  ) but well, the RGA series is dissapearing slowly, so they can fill the gap perfectly



Maybe Ibanez will re-release the RGA Prestige fixed models, who knows and we'll see Jake's RGA for sure at the NAMM so that's a bonus


----------



## Overtone

Where the fu&#263;k is this thing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Currently being played by bigfoot while riding a unicorn.


----------



## Charvel7string

whats it going to look like shape wise?


----------



## jephjacques

Charvel7string said:


> whats it going to look like shape wise?



a potato


----------



## Watty

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My 'shopping is bad and I should feel bad.



Did you get the background from that 'Schrodinger's Cat' jpeg?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just googled "ceiling cat."


----------



## Watty

Huh, I thought for sure the first time I saw that pic (on a philosophy blog) that it was associated with the dead/alive conundrum instead of a "ceiling" meme....but whatevs....


----------



## Roland777

Throwbacks to Eddie Murphys "best pussy"-routine. Finally the Sterling Majesty comes along and goes: "I'm yours!" and the entire ss.org-community goes "[email protected] YOU!"


----------



## bulb

i like it


----------



## katsumura78

I still want to see what this guitar is all about. A matte mystic dream finish would be pretty sick.


----------



## Malkav

bulb said:


> i like it



Do you like it because you've seen the prototype? Or because you're playing devil's advocate?


----------



## nicktao

Malkav said:


> Do you like it because you've seen the prototype? Or because you're playing devil's advocate?



I think he's joking.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Pikka Bird said:


> So you will _personally_ make it an economically viable option? Then just call them up and tell them that.




Well... I didn't think it through before I said it 

I'll buy two, best offer


----------



## Valnob

hehe

Body looks really thin around the belly cut.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh thank .... it's not a mutant pizza.


----------



## jephjacques

Still not sure what the deal with the new bridge is. Added mass? Cosmetics? MAGICAL ELVES???


----------



## Adam Of Angels

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh thank .... it's not a mutant pizza.




It looks like it might be a mutant JP though


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

Is that carbon fiber or is it just the finish?


----------



## darren

*sigh*


----------



## JoeyBTL

I know all of the signatures are built around what JP likes/wants/needs in a guitar and people just happen to love them, because they really are amazing guitars. But I fear that this one will be a little too much juuust for JP and won't attract as much of a following. That and it'll probably cost a good bit more than the typical models around $2500


----------



## Sephiroth952

Valnob said:


> hehe
> 
> Body looks really thin around the belly cut.


Omg this look WAY better then what those teasers were alluding to.


----------



## Overtone

jephjacques said:


> Still not sure what the deal with the new bridge is. Added mass? Cosmetics? MAGICAL ELVES???



If you look at it head on, saddles up, it looks like a goofy smiling face...studs for eyes, saddles for teeth, and the cover as a bottom lip


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Overtone said:


> If you look at it head on, saddles up, it looks like a goofy smiling face...studs for eyes, saddles for teeth, and the cover as a bottom lip



Crap! That's all I'm seeing now, !


----------



## jephjacques

The EBMM Petrucci Derpface


----------



## _MonSTeR_

JoeyBTL said:


> I know all of the signatures are built around what JP likes/wants/needs in a guitar and people just happen to love them, because they really are amazing guitars. But I fear that this one will be a little too much juuust for JP and won't attract as much of a following. That and it'll probably cost a good bit more than the typical models around $2500


 
That's exactly how I feel about this guitar!!!

The original JPs and the BFR versions won popularity with the (metal/djent) masses not only because they're JP's guitar but because they're amazing guitars in their own right.

I can't help but feel this one is going to be a step too far for all but the most dedicated fanboys.

In some way it's like Fender's jaguar/jazzmaster. They came after the strat and werement to be even better, but the public had already decided that the strat is the "right" guitar.


----------



## gunshow86de

Where is the blue????????


----------



## technomancer

Trem needs to be bigger


----------



## _MonSTeR_

technomancer said:


> Trem needs to be bigger


 
That's not actually the trem, it's the headstock


----------



## gunshow86de

technomancer said:


> Trem needs to be bigger



It doesn't look any bigger than what they currently use.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I kind of hope it's something super awkward and out there just to see what people will say about it  I mean it's his guitar, and he's using things and adding features suited to his needs. Even though this will be a production guitar, why would he cater to any of us whatsoever?


----------



## JaeSwift

Jonathan20022 said:


> I kind of hope it's something super awkward and out there just to see what people will say about it  I mean it's his guitar, and he's using things and adding features suited to his needs. Even though this will be a production guitar, why would he cater to any of us whatsoever?



Because every JP guitar that sells will net him $$$ in the bank?


----------



## Sephiroth952

JaeSwift said:


> Because every JP guitar that sells will net him $$$ in the bank?


Im sure John makes plenty off the multiple signature lines he has. He can make an oddball guitar and not suffer in anyway.


----------



## darren

gunshow86de said:


> Where is the blue????????



Apparently the teaser shots have been showing TWO separate guitars.


----------



## christheasian




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That upper horn.


----------



## MetalBuddah

dat neck joint

Almost reminds me of a parker joint


----------



## Jonathan20022

darren said:


> Apparently the teaser shots have been showing TWO separate guitars.



3 I think BP said in his post a little while ago. Which is good since the last 4 guitars from the line they've put out have had NO color options, which would have been great to have.

Also, here comes people now to praise the design  It's cool they're experimenting but I haven't played or owned a Neck Thru/Set Neck instrument in so long. I think the last one that I truly owned was a Les Paul Studio a year or two ago. I don't know why I'm so freaked about anything other than a Bolt On haha, I have this rather silly fear of the neck being snapped and me being left with driftwood


----------



## AxeHappy

I like everything I've seen so far. Which is nice as I really didn't like the JP13.


----------



## Black Mamba

Someone on the Music Man forum photoshopped what he thinks the Majesty will look like:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Looks like a Horizon III blew it's load all up in a Jp's piezo jack and made that.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Someone apparently hacked Sterling's Photobucket in an attempt to find more teasers of this thing. You can read about it on the forums.

Majesty Tuesday Torture Big Clue Here - Page 3


----------



## JoeyBTL

"yeah I give you guys more than any company in the history of the guitar business and its not enough...a few albums were left unlocked by IT....they are locked now but I cannot tell you how angry I am. It is never enough and no good deed goes unpunished.

THis has happened before and I expressed my displeasure.....How far into my life do you guys really think is fair game? I am a person. My company is private. If I left a door unlocked does that make it okay to enter my house? The people who did this should be ashamed of themselves."

So it's somehow someone else's fault that they looked at his unlocked folders on a public internet site? Right. Guess people just want to actually see this mythical guitar that they've been talking about for like what, 2 years? 

Also, I'm surprised any of the members over there can type replies to those threads when their fingers are firmly grasping Sterlings nuts.


----------



## Overtone

> There will never ever be any torture or sneak peaks again. You can thank the dickheads who searched for my photobucket account.



Thank you dickheads! I'll pass on the torture anyway, just let us know when we can see the whole thing.


----------



## TemjinStrife

"Hacking" a public photobucket account is now apparently running a google search for an open folder? 

Oh Sterling, don't ever change. Not that he could, with an entire forum attached to his, erm, Balls.


----------



## MFB

I know this is going to sound harsh, but Sterling needs to man the .... up. It's been said numerous times on here that automakers have been poorly received in later years for doing these sorts of teasers, and somehow he thinks it's a good idea to show this tiny ....ing tidbits of a new guitars that's been toted for how long now? Shock and awe that somebody finally got rid of it and "hacked" his Photobucket account to put an end to his so aptly named, "Torture Tuesdays." If you name something a _Torture_ Tuesday, maybe you should realize the only one getting enjoyment out of it is you and just end it yourself?

All this for a god damn guitar, really?


----------



## Sunyata

Not even going to get into the unfortunately typical dumbassery from Sterling, but since the photobucket was "hacked" can someone post what they found?




Edit: OK I will get into it a little bit. Why the f... does this guy think he is doing some generous and merciful deed by building up hype about a guitar that ultimately is going to make him a shitload of money? 

He always seems to have this rather pathetic attitude regarding his company. Going on and on about how grateful everyone should be for his openness. How much he sacrifices just so us peasants can catch a glimpse of the beautiful guitars he makes. Of course, now our greed has ruined it. We will suffer this horrific teaser-less fate. No longer will we be blessed with occasional shitty pics. WTF? That place is like a cult with no disagreement, discourse, or anything other than constant ego-stroking.


----------



## nicktao

I'm still hoping those pictures were just shot at incredibly awkward angles and the actual guitar is not that different.


----------



## Negav

Black Mamba said:


> Someone on the Music Man forum photoshopped what he thinks the Majesty will look like:



Doesn't look half bad in my opinion. If it were to be like this, I still don't get the trem shape.


----------



## TemjinStrife

^ That's hardly a "revolutionary" body shape like they've been touting for all this time. 

If anything, it's basically a horny Rickenbacker 4003 outline.


----------



## eventuate

here is the majesty

It's been revealed!


----------



## gunshow86de

EBMM really needs to come up with different headstock designs for different models. Other than that, I like the blue one.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

That carbon fiber shield just kills it for me. Also nothing special here in terms of design at all.


----------



## Negav

I don't think I like it more than the photoshop...


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'll just stick to the previous Bolt On models, I prefer it to Neck Thru and the body style is a bit strange. Cool that the Mystic Dream finish is finally on something else though.


----------



## canuck brian

Metalcat said:


> here is the majesty
> 
> It's been revealed!



That looks really stupid. The giant JP shield etched into the face just kills it.

The comments on the EBMM forum are hilarious. I'm stunned they can even type with their hands firmly wrapped around Sterling's balls.


----------



## technomancer

For those that were unaware, Sterling is a complete tool and always has been. Not sure why this is surprising  Having a rant about someone looking at a public file on a public photo sharing site is completely in character.

And I'm sure I risk fanboi rage, but that guitar is  It really does look like an ESP Horizon III had a love child with a Petrucci sig


----------



## arcadia fades

Just threw-up a bit there. Looks pretty awful!


----------



## Valnob

I don't see that revolution.. i'm a bit disapointed.


----------



## Malkav

It's not ugly, but it's nothing close to the revolutionary shape they claimed it'd be...

As a JP fanboi I can happily say I still think the best JP is the very first model.


----------



## infernalservice

JoeyBTL said:


> "yeah I give you guys more than any company in the history of the guitar business and its not enough...a few albums were left unlocked by IT....they are locked now but I cannot tell you how angry I am. It is never enough and no good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> THis has happened before and I expressed my displeasure.....How far into my life do you guys really think is fair game? I am a person. My company is private. If I left a door unlocked does that make it okay to enter my house? The people who did this should be ashamed of themselves."



Funny that this came from the guy who jacked the guitarmax technology from PMT for the game changer.


----------



## HeadBender

I still have mixed feelings.

It looks like the love child of a Bongo and a Fly.
Recessed switch, okay but then what about the finish/clear coat wear do to the more contact?


----------



## MrYakob

If you took out the giant shield in the middle and rounded out the bottom of the guitar I think I would like this a lot. But as it stands right now...


----------



## Black Mamba

The Majesty doesn't do much for me, but I'd like a 12 or a 13 in that blue.


----------



## Khoi

> Only EBMM would take a chance on design like this. I love that you guys innovate - a rarity in instrument manufacturers these days



lol



I haven't kept up with the drama or anything, btu wasn't the headstock supposed to be super secret or something?


----------



## Sunyata

I can't get over how the "shield" combined with the neck looks exactly like a shovel...


----------



## darren

Sterling's balls said:


> the 'carbon fiber' is not what it seems....it is laser etched maple that is finished to resemble carbon fiber



So it's not even real carbon fibre. I cannot even begin to describe how _completely_ lame that is.

The guitar looks to me like a Vigier crossed with an Ibanez Maxxas&#8230; or a Gibson M-III.






Way to "innovate", EBMM!


----------



## Valnob

darren said:


> So it's not even real carbon fibre. I cannot even begin to describe how _completely_ lame that is.
> 
> The guitar looks to me like a Vigier crossed with an Ibanez Maxxas or a Gibson M-III.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to "innovate", EBMM!



So true !!! Even the trem looks like the gibson one here !


----------



## MetalBuddah

I like it


----------



## Randy

seinfeldtheather.gif


----------



## eventuate

Well they knew it wouldn't please everyone, in fact they knew a lot of people wouldn't like it at all. I for one think it looks very different to most of the other guitars I've seen, which is a plus in my book. I'm definitely going to try one out as soon as I can.

Also I'm interested to see what is going on "underneath the hood" so to speak. With the "voicing" by Dimarzio and "sonic thumbprint matching" it sounds like it could be pretty interesting.


----------



## MetalHeadMat

As soon as I saw this I came here... What a let down imo. But that neck heel looks really clean.


----------



## Adrian-XI

I don't think it looks too bad.


----------



## TemjinStrife

To be fair, this is the same company that looked at the Armada and said "Yes, hmm. That looks fantastic. Let's spend thousands of dollars on programming and prototyping."

I suppose I shouldn't be surprised


----------



## BlackStar7

pssst you guys don't tell anyone but I found a super secret picture in sterling's photobucket account. I think it's a new feature:


----------



## nicktao

That is quite honestly the most disgusting high end production guitar I've ever seen. 

JP had an incredible opportunity and just squandered it. That looks like a cheap asian knockoff of an M3. Why can't they just give us more colors? 

Can't I just have this?


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Metalcat said:


> Also I'm interested to see what is going on "underneath the hood" so to speak. With the "voicing" by Dimarzio and "sonic thumbprint matching" it sounds like it could be pretty interesting.


Overhyped nonsense probably like everything else with it.


----------



## Sephiroth952

It looks good in the mystic dream finish they have going there, but it looks absolutely atrocious in that blue.


----------



## chinnybob

I kind of like it except for the bottom of the body having that pointy bit and the "carbon fibre" is pretty gimmicky. If there's one in black I might consider it.


----------



## AChRush1349

I think it's ....ing awesome!


----------



## Key_Maker

It is not that bad but is a lame, i really think that is lame the shield, aesthetically doesn't fit an having no function makes it even worst.

Although i think the shape is ok, how they presented the "innovation", is way too much hyped to the reality.


----------



## darren




----------



## newfinator

It may play like a dream and sound amazing but it sure looks like ass


----------



## JoeyBTL

Ew


----------



## Sephiroth952

Sterling says this as if it makes it any better. 

"The guitar is super super light...the 'carbon fiber' is not what it seems....it is laser etched maple that is finished to resemble carbon fiber the guys did an amazing job."

If anything that detracts from it, if it isn't real then why implement it?


----------



## Roland777

Minus the faux pick-guard (which aint absolutely horrible), I like it.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Talk about a niche instrument!


----------



## Pablo

I actually rather like it... Don't quite get the etched maple, but it's Petrucci's guitar, not mine. The design obviously isn't revolutionary, but it certainly isn't cookie cutter either. 
Still, that upper fret access is impressive and the DiMarzio thumb print thing might be something really impressive, for all we know. 

Cheers

Eske


----------



## darren

Might as well have just put a fake vinyl "carbon fibre" appliqué on it.


----------



## chinnybob

In all honesty the more I see this the more I like it. Yes the carbon fibre is totally lame, but might I suggest that a lot of the negative reaction could be due to how much they hyped it up? It's definitely not a massive, revolutionary step forward.

For me personally this kind of body shape is right up my alley, it's the very short lower own that does it, kind of like a horizon III or a PRS. If there's one in black maybe the graphic won't be so horrifically obvious, in which case I think it could be quite classy.

From a practical point of view the upper fret access looks ridonkulous, the neck joint looks almost fragile like an SG. Also, I've not really been keeping up with this whole game-changer thing, but from what I've read I'm glad it's optional... doesn't seem like something I'd have any interest in using.

Long and short of it, I think it was Bruce Wayne who asked: "Does it come in black?"


----------



## TIBrent

This one of the most unattractive guitars I have seen since the last time EBMM released their last BIG THING guitar the Armada. Big things over at EBMM...big disappointing things


----------



## narad

nicktao said:


> Can't I just have this?



What the heck is that JPX and where do I buy it?

EDIT: on closer inspection...is that just a photoshop?


----------



## Overtone

I agree that it's not much to look at, but it does look kinda cooler when Lukather's holding it (could just be the Luke effect) and like it might be pretty ergonomic. Still prefer the other JPs over it by a very very long shot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've seen worse (the Armada), but man, what a letdown. As said before, it's basically a EBMM Bongo mixed with a Gibson M-3.


----------



## StevenC

It's like they took a Dell'Isola and decided to make it ugly.


----------



## Sephiroth952

It would look just fine with out the faux carbon fiber. i love the shape.


----------



## Tommy

Whenever I see that guitar all I'm gonna think about is how it looks like a shovel. 

And also, it's so god damn ugly. But hey, what does it matter to me. I won't buy one.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Without that faux carbon fiber shield(or shovel), I actually really do like the body shape. But THIS is the super revolutionary secret guitar to rule them all, find them, bring them all, and in the darkness bind them?


----------



## Tranquilliser

In the comments:



> Only EBMM would take a chance on design like this



Yeah, because it looks ridiculous and is pretty much entirely pointless, save the neck-thru and the fret access. 

But honestly, I don't get it, and I don't really like it. 

Just give me a JPX.


----------



## nicktao

narad said:


> What the heck is that JPX and where do I buy it?
> 
> EDIT: on closer inspection...is that just a photoshop?




Yep its a photoshop, I was messing around with filters.


----------



## yingmin

I like the look of these. Gets it out of the UnStratty Valley. Yes, the fake carbon fiber is silly and gimmicky, and yes, Sterling Ball is an incalculably large douchebag, but I'll be very interested to try one of these when they come out.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen worse (the Armada), but man, what a letdown. As said before, it's basically a EBMM Bongo mixed with a Gibson M-3.



I actually really wish they made Bongo guitars.


----------



## 5150time

I'm definitely not into it either. It's kind of one of those "almost..." things. 

The pointed part on the bottom reminds me of some of the Minarik shapes - which is absolutely -not- a compliment. I don't understand the pointed bridge thing either - unless it's some sort of proven tone engineering, it kind of amplifies the other pointy parts and makes the whole thing look awkward. As others have said, the fake carbon fibre shield is a massive, huge turn off, too. Without it, I'd actually be tempted to say it looks pretty cool. I dig offset looking bodies that are sort of strat-ish. The headstock doesn't match it at all either, but they seem to stick to that one no matter what.

I do like that they've gone to a single jack. I've always had a lot of problems with the 2 jack configuration on my JPs. Is it an acoustic pickup still, or is that something to do with the Game Changer?

All in all, I guess I'm in the "What is Music Man thinking?" camp. Now that the marketing world has innumerable tools at their disposal for gathering information and predicting reception of products, how did they come to think that this would be a hit? I'm not saying at all that I know better, or that no one wants it (because that's not true) - I'd simply like to see the evidence. I know that JP is probably their biggest endorser, and they do need to cater to his wants, but this makes more sense as maybe a one-off for JP to begin with and then to gauge reactions for awhile before producing it to determine if there's actually enough demand. I've always thought that the real appeal of the JP models was that they were designed and branded neutral enough that they could attract people who had no idea who Petrucci is (kind of like Jems and UVs, but more subtle) - but this one might be a little too out there. Different strokes for different folks I guess, but I won't be rushing to buy it.

And Sterling Ball's inability to write correctly drives me nuts. Something about "manditory" and "di marzio" really bothers me.

And that's my rant!


----------



## darren

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen worse (the Armada), but man, what a letdown. As said before, it's basically a EBMM Bongo mixed with a Gibson M-3.








&#8230; except THIS uses REAL carbon fibre in its construction.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Oh fvck the lot of you, I love it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

darren said:


> except THIS uses REAL carbon fibre in its construction.



"Toilet Seats: More authentic than Music Man Guitars."


----------



## JamesM

I like it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I quite like it actually. It's similar to my Halberd, so I have no qualms on playing guitars deemed "ugly" by people around here. 

Though I must admit, the EBMM headstock doesn't work with this design.


----------



## Uncreative123

The first Petrucci I've not instantly fallen in love with. Ugly as shit. I think most of us anticipated this and I for one am actually happy about it because it probably just saved me $3k. 

Seriously, who the hell would take that over a Koa or BaliBurst JP? LOL, so unappealing aesthetically. I don't care how ergonomically better it supposedly might play; I won't ever be caught live playing one of those. 

A 2 1/2 year wait for that?  Fart. Not into it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Though I must admit, the EBMM headstock doesn't work with this design.



First thing i thought.


----------



## oracles

I've never really liked the aesthetics (spare some of those great finishes) of any of the EBMM JP sigs, but this is by far the ugliest of the lot. I don't know why they thought using fake carbon fibre was a good idea, probably just puts people more offside than anything, and the new body shape doesn't help that any either. It's a shame because it probably plays great, just not at all pleasing to look at.


----------



## sell2792

....Check the EBMM page. It's finally "unveiled."


----------



## sell2792

Ernie Ball

...Nevermind, someone else already posted it.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Looks like a Maxxas. I kinda like it, it's a grower. Love the blue finish.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I like it even more. This is a great body shape.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Who has been designing EBMM's guitars they should be fired so hard, this.....................is just Nicolas Cage FUUUUCK - YouTube


----------



## downburst82

I dont hate it, like most im not a fan of the sheild, but in the right colour without the sheild I think it would look pretty sweet..? maybe?


----------



## UltraParanoia




----------



## yellowv

Don't like it at all.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

It's a lot better than I thought it was going to be actually. Kind of reminds me of an ESP/LTD Forest (F series) guitar that is less aggressive looking. 

I think it looks kinda cool; the shape isn't too wacky, but offers something more than a traditional strat-like body. Personally I'd rather have a blue sky JP6, but the Majesty is pretty neat overall.

I'm curious about the price-point. Odds are that it will be on-point with JP's. I was kind of hoping that the Majesty would be a less-expensive series of guitar, but with all the existing features of the JP series and additional ones, it's likely to be more expensive. Dang it EBMM, make me a JP guitar that I can get in the $1400 price range. I can't shell out the $2500 for a JP6


----------



## nicktao

Get a used jp6. ^

Honestly this whole thing seems like a joke, that last picture with the dude playing makes it look like a toy.


----------



## UltraParanoia

nicktao said:


> Honestly this whole thing seems like a joke, that last picture with the dude playing makes it look like a toy.


 
That dude just happens to be Steve Lukather.


----------



## Horizongeetar93

oh


----------



## gunch

That point makes it look bush league 

Also agreeing with Darren's thoughts


----------



## petarm

And publishing Steve's photo with a Jp guitar... Why not see Jp playing it? Marketing in that company is really wacky. I also agree on the ball licking forum thing and the fact that the guitar is not original at all, but in their ignorant criticless world it maybe is...they never heard of ESP or any other company for that matter.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

All of that buildup for this? Under normal circumstances, it'd probably be a pretty neat guitar, but for all of the hype that this was supposed to have, it's a serious letdown.

I like the idea of this guitar having a built-in shovel to it, so that way we can bury hopes and dreams with it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Its growing on my except for the headstock...

Its like...

Its like like a taking Jon Hamm's head and putting it on Christina Hendricks' body. Both beautiful things but its pretty obvious they do not work together.


----------



## Matt_D_

I like the shape, but the (not)carbon fibre? 

and are those the reset toggles from an atari 2600?


----------



## rg401

ugly ass hell


----------



## noise in my mind

I have seen worse, but I will stick with the original jp6 and 10-13


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Slunk Dragon said:


> I like the idea of this guitar having a built-in shovel to it, so that way we can bury hopes and dreams with it.



^ This nearly killed me


----------



## mgh

yeah, it's pretty ugly. if you photograph it from the nut to halfway down the bridge it's OK...

my first thought was how many of these are going to have broken necks due to leaning it on an amp for a sec and it toppling over.....


----------



## Dan

It looks to me like someone HAD the right idea, what with upper horn and the softness of it, and someone in R+D without any graphic knowledge took it to paint and just started pulling at it and added things in becuase they think it looks "cool"

ITT: The MusicMan Bongo's Midget cousin.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Fuc_k_ing thing of beauty.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Surely at some point during the pre-production process _someone_ noticed that it looks like a m3/shovel. I curse them for staying silent.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, any luthiers want to tell us if this is true or someone talking out their ass?



Sterling Ball said:


> The next one is hard for me....when someone says something like "why didnt you just use carbon fiber?" I have to hold back from saying..."dont you think we tried that first?" oh wait I said it....We tried every woven man made material.....dozens....It is a visual feature that JP wanted but not at the expense of the tone. I applaud Drew and all at the factory for coming up with such an elegant and smart solution that didnt adversly affect the tone and response of the guitar.



Given that Darren does this pretty often, I'm gonna say it's bullshit.


----------



## Zado

It's not that fugly afterall;yeah the fake fiber is silly,and the finish won't help,but just put an AAAA figured top and see how many "do want" comments will come






yeah,definitely the finish doesn't help


----------



## Malkav

A piece of carbon fiber less than 1mm thick covering a small portion of the top...Yeah sure that's going to have SUCH a detrimental effect on the tone...

Also I think the thing that really irks me about this guitar is the switches, which look like they'll be next to impossible to replace unless you get some fancy bullshit toggle from EBMM themselves.


----------



## Rook

Just wanna point out that I said before they'd make something _nearly_ awesome then f*u*ck it up with some horrendous extra 'feature'.

Seriously, what in the name of all that's holy is the point in not only having something vaguely carbon fibreish in the middle of the body, but for that to then not even actually be carbon fibre, meaning you get none of the benefits thereof, just strikes me as beyond utterly stupid.

I know I know, it's JP's sig, if it didn't have the stupid carbon fibre when he wanted it it wouldn't be, but seriously. What the actual sh!t is this?!?! 

EDIT: my OTT guitarist moaning aside, I like the shape in a funny way, fret access could be fun, and I would probably bang a 7 string version with that ridiculous bit of non CF on it. This is gunna be pricey though, I can feel it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to Sterling (or Petrucci), true carbon fiber affected the tone negatively. 

Even Eric Johnson is facepalming at that.


----------



## Negav

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Sterling (or Petrucci), true carbon fiber affected the tone negatively.
> 
> Even Eric Johnson is facepalming at that.



According to that logic, every single Ethereal guitar with carbonfiber must sound like shit. I think they just wanted to save some cash. Buying real carbon fiber v. laser etching and finishing it. 

I think it would look great in a stealth mode without the "maple fiber" shield. Even with sparkle finishes it would look great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Negav said:


> According to that logic, every single Ethereal guitar with carbonfiber must sound like shit..



Well I have heard issues with Ethereal. :ughL


----------



## Minoin

Ah well, saved me 4k and the other brilliant models are still available


----------



## jephjacques




----------



## Adam Of Angels

technomancer said:


> And I'm sure I risk fanboi rage, but that guitar is  It really does look like an ESP Horizon III had a love child with a Petrucci sig



I was thinking it looks more like a Petrucci sig and a Bongo bass had a love child - I actually wonder if this was partially the inspiration behind the Majesty, since Myung plays (or did play) a Bongo.


Also, the upper fret access is awesome, but that's it.

Edit: that upper horn and the trem shape are what rub me wrong about it... I _almost_ like it, I just think it seems odd for the sake of being odd.


----------



## craigny

Zado said:


> It's not that fugly afterall;yeah the fake fiber is silly,and the finish won't help,but just put an AAAA figured top and see how many "do want" comments will come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah,definitely the finish doesn't help


I actually dig that...won't dig the pricetag..... great guitars, but all EBMM'S are overpriced IMO.


----------



## Overtone

One thing I do like is the amount of sculpting on the back of the upper horn. You don't see that very often. On the other hand it causes them to have to produce a cavity cover for the toggle switch that follows that contour. They've done a nice job with that part but I could imagine it bumping up the price tag to need to manufacture that just for one guitar model.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I think it's a good shape, just a poorly executed guitar. If it had a natural finish with nicer woods, and a different headstock, it would look way nicer. That shovel-ass is starting to grow on me a little bit with that in mind.


----------



## molsoncanadian

I think once everyone gets over the initial dissapointment, the shape will grow on people. I think Sterling is a total delinquent ass hat, but in the grand scheme of things, you cant blame himself/his team for some of the innovations.

Are we really complaining about _laser etching_? I remember the first time I saw laser etching in real life, I thought it was amazing! I mean, honestly people, EBMM_ simulated_ carbon fibre by shooting a fvcking laser at wood. Crazy, who knows what kind of idea's that will inspire in the future.

I think it's pretty cool, and the switches look like they would give a nice reassuring click to them. Cant complain about increased ergonomics or balance either.

All in all if it wasnt for companies like EBMM, we would all be stuck in the dark days playing the old same strat's with the same pickguards, and vintage pups. In my opinion its nice that they arent afraid to step out of the box a bit, instead of blackmachine shape, blackhawk pups and ebony necks, that's the easy way out IMO. I think while this might not be asthetically pleasing for some, it in a sense pushes boundaries and technologies into the forefront. And who knows, maybe a year or two from now they tweak the horns a bit and start doing AAA tops. I bet that gets people on board.

Just my two cents.


----------



## jephjacques

Overtone said:


> One thing I do like is the amount of sculpting on the back of the upper horn. You don't see that very often. On the other hand it causes them to have to produce a cavity cover for the toggle switch that follows that contour. They've done a nice job with that part but I could imagine it bumping up the price tag to need to manufacture that just for one guitar model.



It's just thermoplastic, you heat it up a little and bend it to shape and it stays that way. I think the heavily contoured body and tremolo the size of Gibraltar are gonna be more of an issue


----------



## Addison90

Maxxas anyone?


----------



## shredfiend

Was looking forward to this, but this guitar is not my thing. Will not be purchasing. But, I appreciate seeing companies take chances, and forward thinking. We wouldn't think twice if ESP or some other company came out with a similar design.... Almost reminds me of a cross between an Ibanez 'S' and 'Maxxess'. 

I think it was smart to bring it out before Namm, otherwise it's swimming with many other winter NAMM releases. I think other companies will take note. But the long, drawn out teaser thing was a bad idea. A week or 2 maybe. But weeks of silly teasers are hard to live up too.


What they 'should of done' is a set neck or neck through JPX* with an ebony board. Maybe a hardtail or a trem with a feature to easily set to float or non float.


----------



## shredfiend

Addison90 said:


> Maxxas anyone?



Ha! you beat me to it.


----------



## Mr_Bene

molsoncanadian said:


> I think once everyone gets over the initial dissapointment, the shape will grow on people. I think Sterling is a total delinquent ass hat, but in the grand scheme of things, you cant blame himself/his team for some of the innovations.
> 
> Are we really complaining about _laser etching_? I remember the first time I saw laser etching in real life, I thought it was amazing! I mean, honestly people, EBMM_ simulated_ carbon fibre by shooting a fvcking laser at wood. Crazy, who knows what kind of idea's that will inspire in the future.
> 
> I think it's pretty cool, and the switches look like they would give a nice reassuring click to them. Cant complain about increased ergonomics or balance either.
> 
> All in all if it wasnt for companies like EBMM, we would all be stuck in the dark days playing the old same strat's with the same pickguards, and vintage pups. In my opinion its nice that they arent afraid to step out of the box a bit, instead of blackmachine shape, blackhawk pups and ebony necks, that's the easy way out IMO. I think while this might not be asthetically pleasing for some, it in a sense pushes boundaries and technologies into the forefront. And who knows, maybe a year or two from now they tweak the horns a bit and start doing AAA tops. I bet that gets people on board.



That's the huge let down to me. I don't really see anything innovative about this guitar, especially after the big hype that it's "really out there" and bla bla.

The laser etching thing was something noteworthy some years ago. I'm pretty sure I could replicate the carbon fibre structure after 1 or 2 days playing around with the 200 bucks laser etching machine I have access to. I have this kind of form follows function philosophy when it comes to design => To me the fake carbon fibre is beyond silly.

The new bridge - What's the benefit??

Good high fret access - yeah, of course, it's neck-trough.

I don't say it is bad guitar, probably it is very good. But in my opinion it brings nothing new to the table at all. Even the announced fancy shape is just one of many strat variations. 20-30 years ago they could have made a big fuzz about it, now it is just another high quality guitar besides all the BFRs, JEMs, Suhrs,...


----------



## MrYakob

molsoncanadian said:


> Are we really complaining about _laser etching_? I remember the first time I saw laser etching in real life, I thought it was amazing! I mean, honestly people, EBMM_ simulated_ carbon fibre by shooting a fvcking laser at wood. Crazy, who knows what kind of idea's that will inspire in the future.



The idea behind it is indeed cool as hell, and I'm impressed that they are able to do it but the problem is that it looks so damn tacky on that guitar IMO


----------



## teamSKDM

This guitar is kind of like an over technical song. Like yeah, from a building standpoint whoever builds these must be a phenomenally talented Luther with immaculate precision, but its still unnappealing .


----------



## Black Mamba

It's growing on me, I'm in love with that shade of blue.


----------



## MF_Kitten

teamSKDM said:


> This guitar is kind of like an over technical song. Like yeah, from a building standpoint whoever builds these must be a phenomenally talented Luther with immaculate precision, but its still unnappealing .



I'm not so sure it requires a particularly skilled luthier either, most "regular" builders could probably pull it off.


----------



## themike

I don't hate the outline shape, but I hate the texture in the middle and the disruption in the curvature near the strap button. 

Does anyone find it funny that there's a photo of the Luke playing it but not John himself? haha

It could have been EBMM's beautiful take on this baby


----------



## Webmaestro

Really wish John would go back to Ibanez... so then I could have a kick-ass Ibby with a piezo system


----------



## Sephiroth952

molsoncanadian said:


> Are we really complaining about _laser etching_? I remember the first time I saw laser etching in real life, I thought it was amazing! I mean, honestly people, EBMM_ simulated_ carbon fibre by shooting a fvcking laser at wood. Crazy, who knows what kind of idea's that will inspire in the future.


Laser etching is awesome when done in a unique fashion that simultaneously adds to the aesthetic. In this case with any finish other than black, it just looks like some copy pasted a carbon fiber shovel unto the body.

Example of awesome laser etching done in a way the adds to the aesthetic.

http://www.hrgiger.com/images/Ibanez_new.jpg


----------



## MatthewK

It's slowly growing on me. I want to see the 7-string version, assuming there is one. Still, I think they nailed it with the original JP and it just gets uglier every time they mess with it.


----------



## edsped

It wouldn't be bad but the (fake) carbon fiber stripe ruins it.


----------



## DoomJazz

Would like to see a video with John explaining the what and why about this guitar. It looks neat, but if there isn't anything significant about this model, then


----------



## jephjacques

My guess is Game Changer electronics and maybe a new piezo system. Although it has significantly fewer knobs and switches than the current Game Changer guitars so I might be wrong about that. I still feel like there's gotta be a reason for the huge-ass bridge other than aesthetics, so I'm curious about that.

I'm reeeeeeally not a fan of the faux-CF. If they had done the entire top like that, or a burst, or really anything other than the weird shovel shape it'd work for me, but yeah. The shape of the guitar itself is pretty cool, although I do agree that the standard EBMM headstock doesn't really match.


----------



## Watty

Ugly guitar. Even uglier webpage for it.


----------



## Ozze

How I miss the Ibby era...


----------



## darren

Watty said:


> Ugly guitar. Even uglier webpage for it.



Well, i think they threw that page together in a hurry because the "hacking" of Sterling's Photobucket account forced their hand (or so they're saying). 

From what i've understood after reading the EBMM forum, the "shield" may actually be a part of the neck blank, which is inserted into a cavity in the basswood body, making it sort of a hybrid of a neck-thru and a set neck. Sort of taking the EBMM "tone block" concept in a different direction.


----------



## technomancer

The funny thing is I really like the Horizon III... and I like the KxK 713 shape which has the similar large upper horn. I just really do not like this. That and the idea that laser etched maple was the only way they could get the carbon fiber look without spoiling the tone is ludicrous in a world where photo flame tops and the like have been around for decades 

Then again "we laminated a piece of paper printed with a carbon fiber pattern" doesn't have the same bragging rights as "we laser etched and painted maple" 



themike said:


> I don't hate the outline shape, but I hate the texture in the middle and the disruption in the curvature near the strap button.
> 
> Does anyone find it funny that there's a photo of the Luke playing it but not John himself? haha
> 
> It could have been EBMM's beautiful take on this baby


----------



## Andromalia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Sterling (or Petrucci), true carbon fiber affected the tone negatively.
> 
> Even Eric Johnson is facepalming at that.


I don't know, "negatively" can also be taken as "not what I want", which is perfectly acceptable.
If Carbon fiber made the tone not what Petrucci wanted, they'd be right to scrap it. The should however have scrapped that awful shield altogether. I like the shape but not the finish it is offered in.


----------



## ghost2II2

That could be the ugliest looking thing I've seen in quite some time..and I've seen some ugly shit lately. I will happily pass.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

The other thing I've been thinking about with regard to this guitar is whether it would actually ever have even been considered if JP hadn't been behind it?


----------



## toiletstand

put me in the group that likes it. i just want to see/hear it in action


----------



## darren




----------



## _MonSTeR_

darren said:


>


 
wrap it up, I'll take it!


----------



## Webmaestro

Interesting. EBMM just unveiled an entirely new product, and it's not featured on their home page. In fact, it's not even in their list of products. Usually, you have that stuff ready to go on the website long before you actually announce/unveil the product... even if it's not yet available for purchase. Then, you push the web content live once the announcement is made.

*boggle*


----------



## thedonal

You know, I can kind of see where they were going with this, but...

Is JP on the coke?


----------



## darren

Webmaestro said:


> Interesting. EBMM just unveiled an entirely new product, and it's not featured on their home page. In fact, it's not even in their list of products. Usually, you have that stuff ready to go on the website long before you actually announce/unveil the product... even if it's not yet available for purchase. Then, you push the web content live once the announcement is made.
> 
> *boggle*



Sterling Ball is claiming someone "hacked" his Photobucket account to get at unreleased photos. (My guess is that Sterling accidentally left some folders accessible instead of locked down, and somebody just found them.)

He's saying that this is what "forced" them to release it prematurely, without all the usual marketing materials ready.


----------



## Forkface

it looks great...

from behind.


----------



## themike

Matt's old ESP would be a perfect representation of what this SHOULD be


----------



## jephjacques

this has basically made me like Horizon 3s more


----------



## Sunyata

I think if the bottom was rounded and there was no "chrome" shovel, I'd actually like it quite a bit.


----------



## Musiscience

darren said:


>



I'm like, literally rolling on the floor laughing 

What a disappointment, I just don't see the innovation part. Whatever float Petrucci's boat I guess


----------



## DavidLopezJr

darren said:


>


"Only EBMM would take a chance on design like this. I love that you guys innovate - a rarity in instrument manufacturers these days"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, I'll hand it to them... They're the only company willing to use shovels as guitar necks.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, I'll hand it to them... They're the only company willing to use shovels as guitar necks.



Ahem...


----------



## darren

I'm thinking of marketing this as the Decibel Shovelin.


----------



## sell2792

I'm disappointed


----------



## makesexnotwar

darren said:


> I'm thinking of marketing this as the Decibel Shovelin.



actually it has nice flamed maple neck


----------



## Eclipse

Pretty cool if you ask me. But to be brutally honest, I still like the JP's more..


----------



## MoshJosh

I actually kinda like it minus the pointy butt. . . Or whatever you wanna the part with the strap button sticking out of it


----------



## Matt_D_

Someone at EBMM just has a thing for two tone things.

I dig the shape otherwise. And that blue is awesome. It totally looks like something which would've been at home in the 80's hair metal scene though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Given that picture fairly recently of Petrucci playing an Armada, I wonder if he saw that, liked it, and thought "I bet it'd look even cooler if the center part was carbon fiber," and that's what prompted him to go for that look with the Majesty.

Can't remember where I saw the pic, though. A brief Google search didn't turn anything up. Earlier in this thread, perhaps?


----------



## ManOnTheEdge

the shape is actually quite cool.

The problem with the aesthetic to me, is that the Faux-CF on the top is that they get the shield to tape with the bottom of the guitar, but leave it square at the cutaways.

If they carried the black of the shield around and on the back of the guitar, it wouldn't be so weird.

just my 2p / 2c


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

nicktao said:


> \



Oh my god I need it


----------



## Casper777

that's pretty ugly... 

but hey what did you expect from EBMM?!

Apart from the JP models, their guitars are quite ugly as hell!!

Now the JP is really part of their product line!! ugly as well!!!


----------



## Mr Richard

I like the shape, but the shovel style paint doesn't appeal to me, same with the DT logo at the 1st fret. If it wasn't for the DT logo at the 1st I would be interested in one and then re finish it to cover up the shovel, but other then that it doesn't really interest me.


----------



## purpledc

I actually like the shape. But I love my horizon III's and really like the gibson MIII so that probably is why. I dont like the fake C/F. ANYTHING in imitation carbon fiber is just cheezy. Still even if that thing DIDNT have the Fake fiber shield and banana cock upper horn as well as the shovel neck that will help dig the guitar its own grave I still wouldnt buy it. Sterlings bitch attitude is enough to have me not give a ..... Anyone who cries their pussy is hurting when the only person they have to blame (for leaving PUBLIC files unlocked) is themselves, can go jerk off with icy hot as far as Im concerned.


----------



## ExtendedRange

How ready you apes are to fling shit. Fascinating.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ExtendedRange said:


> How ready you apes are to fling shit. Fascinating.



HI STERLING!


----------



## Mr Richard

ExtendedRange said:


> How ready you apes are to fling shit. Fascinating.


 
Gotta do something with my poo.


----------



## darren

It's not like Sterling Ball hasn't flung more than his fair share over the years.


----------



## DoomJazz

darren said:


> It's not like Sterling Ball hasn't flung more than his fair share over the years.



SHOTS FIRED


----------



## purpledc

ExtendedRange said:


> How ready you apes are to fling shit. Fascinating.



Lets paraphrase the recent events and see if your shit flinging apes theory holds anything besides your tears.

1. Sterling posts teaser and "torture" pics from a photobucket account. (first mistake)

2. Sterling leaves this "public" Photo sharing file open (second mistake)

3. Fans and curious folk do what annoyed and sick of waiting curious people do and do a google search and find more pictures than Mr. Sterling (Blue) balls would have liked them to find because neither him nor his underlings are smart enough not only lock the file but to post classified pictures on a public photosharing site. This is the equivalent of someone on facebook getting pissed that someone wrote on their wall because they didnt know how to set up their privacy settings. 

4. Sterling publicly insults his customers and forum members by doing what quite honestly they have every goddamn right to do. 

5. Sterling asks if he left his front door unlocked would you walk into his house? Not thinking for a second they dont have a damn thing in common. His house is not public domain. Photobucket is. Bottom line is he left the gate to a public park open and let it be known out of stupidity and ignorance that he left his wallet on the bench. And he thinks someone wont get curious and try to grab it? 

6. He half ass calms down saying he is super pissed and his groupies follow up that he should be. They are correct. Though it is himself he should be upset with or his tech people. But most of all himself. If he doesnt want someone starring at his wifes tits, he needs to make sure the damn things are covered up. 

7. You come here accusing us of being apes slinging shit? Eat a banana and think on that one for awhile.


----------



## yingmin

In fairness, the fact that Sterling is an asshole doesn't mean that people in this thread aren't flinging shit.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Darren, please add some shit being thrown at the Gif. you made.
Thanks.


----------



## Metlupass2

purpledc said:


> Lets paraphrase the recent events and see if your shit flinging apes theory holds anything besides your tears.
> 
> 1. Sterling posts teaser and "torture" pics from a photobucket account. (first mistake)
> 
> 2. Sterling leaves this "public" Photo sharing file open (second mistake)
> 
> 3. Fans and curious folk do what annoyed and sick of waiting curious people do and do a google search and find more pictures than Mr. Sterling (Blue) balls would have liked them to find because neither him nor his underlings are smart enough not only lock the file but to post classified pictures on a public photosharing site. This is the equivalent of someone on facebook getting pissed that someone wrote on their wall because they didnt know how to set up their privacy settings.
> 
> 4. Sterling publicly insults his customers and forum members by doing what quite honestly they have every goddamn right to do.
> 
> 5. Sterling asks if he left his front door unlocked would you walk into his house? Not thinking for a second they dont have a damn thing in common. His house is not public domain. Photobucket is. Bottom line is he left the gate to a public park open and let it be known out of stupidity and ignorance that he left his wallet on the bench. And he thinks someone wont get curious and try to grab it?
> 
> 6. He half ass calms down saying he is super pissed and his groupies follow up that he should be. They are correct. Though it is himself he should be upset with or his tech people. But most of all himself. If he doesnt want someone starring at his wifes tits, he needs to make sure the damn things are covered up.
> 
> 7. You come here accusing us of being apes slinging shit? Eat a banana and think on that one for awhile.



We'll said sir. What gets me is the fact that he would use Photobucket to host all his top secret pics. He obviously has enough bandwith with his own website.


----------



## Matt_D_

ExtendedRange said:


> How ready you apes are to fling shit. Fascinating.



oh no someone doesn't like something i do! quick to the internet!


----------



## Furtive Glance

That thing makes me actually like the look of the Armada in comparison...

God help me. 

*Sticks with collection of original JPs


----------



## Casper777

Sterling is a dick!! And I think he might be stupid as well...

He has what he deserves!!


----------



## purpledc

yingmin said:


> In fairness, the fact that Sterling is an asshole doesn't mean that people in this thread aren't flinging shit.



Thats where I disagree. I think if someone is being an asshole then they "leave the door open" to a little razzing. There seems to be two types of people on forums these days. Those who will call shit like they see it not really caring if a few toes get stepped on along the way in the honor of being brutally honest. And the other group likes to pussy foot around always trying to find the most PC way of expressing their dislike as if there is a prize at the end of the day for nicest way to be an asshole. I personally in the group that feels everyone now and again needs to be checked and told they are being a dumb ass. Including myself. IMHO flingin shit only qualifies as flinging of shit if the person getting a little on their face did nothing to deserve it. I think Mr Sterling in this case is deserving of a full hot carl and no wet wipe.


----------



## Mr Richard

purpledc said:


> I think Mr Sterling in this case is deserving of a full hot carl and no wet wipe.


 
LMAO, well now there's a bunch of coffee on my work PC, thanks bro.


----------



## Hywel

Better without the shield bit I think (and with a Mayones finish!)







Also now with more Koa


----------



## Mr Richard

slj762 said:


> Better without the shield bit I think (and with a Mayones finish!)


 
Gotta agree, take away the DT on the first fret and we are in business.


----------



## Overtone

ugh. that makes it look even worse imo... the very bottom butt lol) and tailpiece seem to suggest symmetry but the rest is so asymmetrical that it just ends up looking ugly. Somehow the shovel was tying it together in some way. I think if you made both sides of the lower contour towards the butt more symmetrical (so the left hand is more like the right hand side) and did away with most of the upper horn it would end up being a gorgeous guitar.


----------



## Alberto7

I actually kind of like the shape, and I do admit that the back is really sexy. I actually even *kind of* like that shovel-looking thing in the center. Even though having maple laser-etched to look like carbon fiber is a pretty nifty little gimmick, it just does not compare to having a sheet of actual carbon fibre on your guitar. It's just a teaser for the real thing. I'm telling you, this guy's an expert. Sterling 'Blue' Ball indeed.

As I said, I like it, but it's just nowhere near being a "revolutionary design," as Sterling pointed out at some point, and it certainly doesn't justify the ridiculous teasers ("here is a clitoris-shaped switch. Now use your imagination to picture the rest of the guitar." Get why I find this so wrong? ). I think this guitar really had the potential of taking everyone by surprise had he not been such a teasebag.

I still prefer the Horizon III, though.

EDIT:


Overtone said:


> the very bottom butt lol) and tailpiece seem to suggest symmetry but the rest is so asymmetrical that it just ends up looking ugly.



I get where you're coming from, and now that I see it, I cannot unsee it. Jesus.


----------



## Hywel

Overtone said:


> ugh. that makes it look even worse imo... the very bottom butt lol) and tailpiece seem to suggest symmetry but the rest is so asymmetrical that it just ends up looking ugly. Somehow the shovel was tying it together in some way. I think if you made both sides of the lower contour towards the butt more symmetrical (so the left hand is more like the right hand side) and did away with most of the upper horn it would end up being a gorgeous guitar.



I had a go at some of the changes (still didn't get round to lining the koa grain up). Some of the asymmetry might be from my late night 'shopping skills so please make sure you look at the original photos before making your minds up!


----------



## 5150time

With the Mayones finish, I'd totally be into it. But I enjoy a good Horizon-III...

Now that I've had some time to digest it, I don't think it's that bad - although the "revolutionary" aspect of it simply isn't there. If they hadn't tried so hard to create an advertising sensation and didn't do all the stupid teaser things, I think it might've actually gone over better. Sometimes there's a lot to be said about companies that just introduce their products under the radar and let the consumers make it their own.

Either way, the market will eventually decide whether it survives or becomes part of the annals of obscurity.


----------



## shredfiend

5150time said:


> - although the "revolutionary" aspect of it simply isn't there. If they hadn't tried so hard to create an advertising sensation and didn't do all the stupid teaser things, I think it might've actually gone over better.



I could see a teaser a day' monday through thursday and releasing it on a friday.......but that was a bit ridiculous to stretch it out like they did.


Wish them well with it though. Still a fan of the JPX*.


----------



## feraledge

I clearly picked the wrong time to see what all the fuss is about the EBMM JP world.



...but I do lack a carbon fiber shovel...

Damn GAS.


----------



## slowro

I love it, flame on bitches


----------



## JoeyBTL

slj762 said:


>



I actually like this a lot better. It reminds me of a PRS Satana, with obviously more asymmetric horns. But it won't happen since the reason that big wang of an upper horn is like that is so it keeps the strap buttons at the same spots as the other JPs.


----------



## Rook

purpledc said:


> Lets paraphrase the recent events and see if your shit flinging apes theory holds anything besides your tears.
> 
> 1. Sterling posts teaser and "torture" pics from a photobucket account. (first mistake)
> 
> 2. Sterling leaves this "public" Photo sharing file open (second mistake)
> 
> 3. Fans and curious folk do what annoyed and sick of waiting curious people do and do a google search and find more pictures than Mr. Sterling (Blue) balls would have liked them to find because neither him nor his underlings are smart enough not only lock the file but to post classified pictures on a public photosharing site. This is the equivalent of someone on facebook getting pissed that someone wrote on their wall because they didnt know how to set up their privacy settings.
> 
> 4. Sterling publicly insults his customers and forum members by doing what quite honestly they have every goddamn right to do.
> 
> 5. Sterling asks if he left his front door unlocked would you walk into his house? Not thinking for a second they dont have a damn thing in common. His house is not public domain. Photobucket is. Bottom line is he left the gate to a public park open and let it be known out of stupidity and ignorance that he left his wallet on the bench. And he thinks someone wont get curious and try to grab it?
> 
> 6. He half ass calms down saying he is super pissed and his groupies follow up that he should be. They are correct. Though it is himself he should be upset with or his tech people. But most of all himself. If he doesnt want someone starring at his wifes tits, he needs to make sure the damn things are covered up.
> 
> 7. You come here accusing us of being apes slinging shit? Eat a banana and think on that one for awhile.



Or Sterling _isn't_ that stupid and has successfully created controversy - the fastest spreading breed of publicity short of someone else's misfortune - and as a result got more people talking about his marmite design than if he just 'released' it.

I know for a fact more of my friends know about this guitar and have subsequently *searched for it* (key phrase there) as a direct result of hearing Ball fucked up and the guitar is a bit ugly. I think he needs to shut his yap and enjoy the publicity now.

I don't wish to give credit where it isn't due, and I find it much easier to believe this was his mistake, however this could be Ernie Ball's 'new coke'.


----------



## JaeSwift

Rook said:


> Or Sterling _isn't_ that stupid and has successfully created controversy - the fastest spreading breed of publicity short of someone else's misfortune - and as a result got more people talking about his marmite design than if he just 'released' it.
> 
> I know for a fact more of my friends know about this guitar and have subsequently *searched for it* (key phrase there) as a direct result of hearing Ball fucked up and the guitar is a bit ugly. I think he needs to shut his yap and enjoy the publicity now.
> 
> I don't wish to give credit where it isn't due, and I find it much easier to believe this was his mistake, however this could be Ernie Ball's 'new coke'.



This would be the dumbest way to handle it. If he didn't comment on it the way he did I'de be inclined to think it could be a social media stunt, with him possibly doing a ''HAH! Just kidding, EBMM would never release something like that, we've been known for quality guitars with good design yadayada etc., here's our REAL new guitar''. 

Gaining page views/hype/conversation only to have those same people see you portray yourself in a negative way is just too dumb to be intentional.


----------



## Overtone

slj762 said:


> I had a go at some of the changes (still didn't get round to lining the koa grain up). Some of the asymmetry might be from my late night 'shopping skills so please make sure you look at the original photos before making your minds up!



Nice! I actually like that. Dunno which is more ergonomic but that certainly has a cool look to it. Sort of a mix of modern and classic sensibilities. 

I agree with the similarity to a PRS, though Mira is the model that came to mind for me.


----------



## Jzbass25

slj762 said:


>



Looks like a Dell'Isola guitar a bit.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

What happened to the upper horn?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nothing I would guess. Just something that Dell'Isola does.


----------



## Jzbass25

joshuavsoapkid said:


> What happened to the upper horn?



He wrapped it in leather.


----------



## MoshJosh

The upper horn on the stallion is just happy to see you that's all


----------



## imprinted

darren said:


>





Absolute crease!


----------



## Danukenator

Well, I got to sit back and watch this whole thing unfold. However, I kept thinking, wow this all seems wicked familiar...so, I dug around on the net for a while and found the link I was thinking of:

I wouldnt TORTURE you before the show starts? right MUAAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

 The EXACT same thing happened a couple years ago. Big Poppa left his Photobucket account unlocked and a guy just went on and found the final "full" shots. The whole thing unfold in exactly the same thing. He says he feels like his house was broken into, etc. He even called it a "torture thread."


All that said, I have really mixed feelings about this guitar. The shape seems to imply symmetry but it's really asymmetrical. It leaves it feeling a little uneasy. That said, I've gotten over the initial disappointment. I still don't really care for it though.

And I do agree, the fake carbon fiber is really cheesy.

EDIT: I think the actual hacking takes place around page 8 or 9. I think Big Poppa calls the guy "Glen" but he had a different username.


----------



## christheasian

uh oh


----------



## imprinted

Anthony said:


> I figured out why I like it. Back in highschool when my friend got his Bongo I remember saying how much I wanted a guitar version. This is as close as musicman is going to get I guess. Any idea on a street price or is it too early to guess?




Too much for what it is Anthony.


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's growing on me, Goddammit.

Good thing it's Neck-Thru, maybe that'll scare me off!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaah still don't like it.


----------



## Casper777

Wow! It's really ugly!even more so in a real picture LOL


----------



## narad

Wow! Even better than the stock photos! Sterling is a genius! He must be descended from da Vinci! Another knock out of the ballpark! Few dare to be this bold, and even fewer can pull it off!





...oh, sorry about that, I thought I was on the EBMM forums.


----------



## Jake

It's absolutely hideous in real life wow. 

Horrible, just horrible.


----------



## Rojne

blargh..

But it looks comfy, especially the upper-fret access!


----------



## yingmin

I like it.


----------



## Deep Blue

Seriously reminds me of the ESP Forest body shape. Can't say I'm a fan of either.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I thought it was kind of bad when I saw the pictures/mockup, but now that I see Petrucci playing it.... It's kind of sweet. Granted, he is a wall of bricks, and I'm a small guy, so it would look ridiculous on me.


----------



## RevelGTR

My opinion on the JP line is pretty much my opinion on DT's catalog: Awesome 10 years ago, downhill since 2011. The Majesty is the Equivalent of the latest Album: an absolute turd. At least I still have the earlier examples of both to enjoy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

WSchaferJR said:


> My opinion on the JP line is pretty much my opinion on DT's catalog: Awesome 10 years ago, downhill since 2011.



Agreed.



> The Majesty is the Equivalent of the latest Album: an absolute turd.



Disagreed.


----------



## RevelGTR

I suppose I should clarify that when I say the Majesty is a "turd", I just mean that with all the hype that it was going to revolutionize guitar design I was expecting more then a frumpy super-strat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree it's a turd, it's just I liked the recent DT album.


----------



## axemanrio

Now that JP is using the new Majesty live I've concluded that it is hideous, especially given all the hype surrounding it the last year. I'm not sure if the camera is playing tricks here but the body looks too damn small for JP:

Dream Theater - Lifting Shadows Off a Dream - Live Madrid


----------



## Svava

axemanrio said:


> Now that JP is using the new Majesty live I've concluded that it is hideous, especially given all the hype surrounding it the last year. I'm not sure if the camera is playing tricks here but the body looks too damn small for JP:
> 
> Dream Theater - Lifting Shadows Off a Dream - Live Madrid



Pics make it look like ass on toast but I actually think it's quite sexyful...

Naturally because I am an insufferable JP fanboying douche I will have to buy one at some point -,-

I just don't like that they stuck a gamechanger in it.

I'm happy to modify and tweak effects and axe FX patches and amp settings but... I want the guitar to just be a pure, innocent and honest wooden stick that makes sex noises. I don't want it to have a freaking console inside of it ><

But iz nice I s'pose xD


----------



## Alice AKW

Svava said:


> I want the guitar to just be a pure, innocent and honest wooden stick that makes sex noises. I don't want it to have a freaking console inside of it ><



Funniest damn thing I've read all week


----------



## Black Mamba

7 string:


----------



## Valnob

The headstock looks really big


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's probably no bigger than their current 7 string headstocks, which isn't that large at all still quite compact. But this new one is angled, that's for sure.

That Stealth 7 looks snazzy, want to give it a go when it hits retailers!


----------



## Allealex

Is it just me or the 7 string version looks far better than the standard one? Seems more balanced


----------



## Tesla

Allealex said:


> Is it just me or the 7 string version looks far better than the standard one? Seems more balanced



I agree, although the body still looks too small.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think it looks worse. It looks so tiny.


----------



## Xiphos68

Black Mamba said:


> 7 string:


----------



## axemanrio

Tesla said:


> I agree, although the body still looks too small.



Maybe we'll see some modifications next NAMM once the Majesty is truly road-tested on the current tour


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think it looks worse. It looks so tiny.



Weren't all the Petrucci guitars designed to be smaller superstrat guitars? Honestly, I think it looks rad as hell! I'd buy it if I had $5000,-


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My favorite JP model, the original JP7, isn't exactly the smallest one.


----------



## Jonathan20022

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My favorite JP model, the original JP7, isn't exactly the smallest one.



^ The BFR's are actually a bit bigger than the standards, I actually love the standards. I don't really notice that the BFR's are that much bigger, but I love the standard's shape and contours quite a bit


----------



## Adam Of Angels

That 7 string Majesty looks like it might be awesome. Well, if not, John is pumped about _something_.


----------



## JoeyW

I actually really dig everything aesthetically about this guitar


----------



## axemanrio

Here's a peek at the red Majesty, from NAMM:


----------



## axemanrio

Product page also live now with specs and available colors: The Majesty


----------



## Black Mamba

The Majesty has REALLY grown on me.


----------



## Valnob

It would looks better if it did not have the shield/shovel in the middle. Just plain red would do it for me.

The white looks cool too.


----------



## psycle_1

The push-push controls is pretty innovative. Easier than trying to pull up on a pot IMO.


----------



## Sunyata

It actually looks quite a bit better in that video IMO.


----------



## Tesla

It's features have certainly made it a little easier to swallow.

Feel kinda bad for the guy in the video haha, I would've just hit the clown with the spade...er...guitar.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The Black/White look awesome, but that top horn is really not doing it for me. It looks enormous.


----------



## ihunda

psycle_1 said:


> The push-push controls is pretty innovative. Easier than trying to pull up on a pot IMO.



Hmmm, I've had push push in production lag guitars 13 years ago


----------



## Tesla

The finish names are pretty awesome haha.


----------



## Alberto7

I wouldn't mind owning one in Polar Noir, actually. I still hate the way it looks in all other colors (except black/white, which is passable), but that black looks quite sweet.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## JoeyBTL

Seeing those videos, it does look cool because of the fact that its just a cool instrument, Sterling Ball drama or not. I just can't get over it, and the shield looks too much like a shovel, as said. 

Also something I noticed if you go to the Music Man product page, you can see the Majesty and Jp13 side by side in the pictures and I never thought about how much less of a forearm rest there is. I know I wouldn't get a long with that much at all. They really did make it a lot smaller.


----------



## vinniemallet

Glacial frost for me please! (y)


----------



## lewstherin006

You know what would be nice on these new EBMMs? If the damn pickup cavity is normal! It is stupid that they have the that little lip all away around the cavity! You think they would make it normal!


----------



## darren

ihunda said:


> Hmmm, I've had push push in production lag guitars 13 years ago



I had a push-push coil split on my 1983 Ibanez Roadstar II.


----------



## darren

lewstherin006 said:


> You know what would be nice on these new EBMMs? If the damn pickup cavity is normal! It is stupid that they have the that little lip all away around the cavity! You think they would make it normal!



 What are you talking about?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Carbon fiber in the middle ruins the guitar. If only was the plain color would be awesome


----------



## lewstherin006

darren said:


> What are you talking about?



On the JP7 there is a lip all the way around the pickup cavity. If you want to put say some Bareknuckle pickups in a JP7 you have to cut the extra wood out so that it can fit. It is annoying.


----------



## edsped

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Carbon fiber in the middle ruins the guitar. If only was the plain color would be awesome


Yeah.

It's actually kinda depressing because that is a really great color of blue. Oh well.


----------



## Sunyata

OK I think this has grown on me. It looks really cool in those videos. The shovel is still gross, and so is the pointed back/trem, but it does look really comfortable and sleek. 

If EBMM had not made this out to be the second coming of christ, and marketed it better, it wouldn't have gotten the initial negative reaction from people (me included)


----------



## JPMike

I would buy the 7 string version easily.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Adam Of Angels

I want to love this guitar, but that upper horn is just absurd looking.


----------



## SpaceDock

I think the seven string headstock looks better...but they really needed to reinvent the headstock, it just looks like a mismatch.


----------



## Jzbass25

I like the actual colors but I really don't like the fake carbon fiber or the shape


----------



## canuck brian

It kinda looks like a gimmicky signature model with bad graphics....That shield just kills the whole thing. It...ugh.....


----------



## downburst82

Its definately grown on me ALOT! still not a fan of the shovel...but everything else works for me!

If I had $$ I would buy one and get Marty Bell to do an amazing refinish (and bury the shovel!!)


----------



## darren

lewstherin006 said:


> On the JP7 there is a lip all the way around the pickup cavity. If you want to put say some Bareknuckle pickups in a JP7 you have to cut the extra wood out so that it can fit. It is annoying.



That's not an "extra lip". That's just a pickup cavity that's designed to be a perfect fit with uncovered DiMarzios, because that's what the guitar comes with.


----------



## axemanrio

After seeing the specs and new pics I slept on it hoping to wake up and like the new Majesty, but I still can't. I think it comes down to the headstock being a mismatch for the body, that upper horn and the daft looking shovel etched into the body. I'm sure it plays unbelievably well but I'm going to stick to my older JPs.


----------



## Nakon14

It plays pretty awesomely, and it's certainly got a sleek form factor (feels similar to a Parker Fly). That carbon fiber still kills it for me though, but the polar noir and arctic dream finishes are probably the best looking of those available.


----------



## Tesla

Well, if they listen to the consumer - I imagine the Majesty 2 will have no carbon fiber shield. So wait for that.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My favorite JP model, the original JP7, isn't exactly the smallest one.



Hmm... You might be right, I don't know, I think I picked that up in a video or something. But I could be wrong as hell. 

But then again, John is a big guy, so anything looks tiny on him.


----------



## axemanrio

Tesla said:


> Well, if they listen to the consumer - I imagine the Majesty 2 will have no carbon fiber shield. So wait for that.



JP will have some feedback for Ernie Ball during or after the current tour. I'm still a bit surprised that JP settled on this version after going through ~50 prototypes over a couple of years.


----------



## lewstherin006

darren said:


> That's not an "extra lip". That's just a pickup cavity that's designed to be a perfect fit with uncovered DiMarzios, because that's what the guitar comes with.



I know that is the reason, it is just annoying IMO. They also went out of there way to make a fiberglass plate on the back of the pickups so that it rest on that lip. I have no idea why they just didnt use the normal Dimarzio pickups with the metal legs. End rant.


----------



## pylyo

No doubt it plays and feels great and I really love JP model to death too. Actually I have one incoming NGD very soon... but this hilarious thing is beyond all ugliness of this world. There is not a single thing I like on it, looking at these pics right now. 

Damn it's ugly.


----------



## Svava

Just like the iPhone 5C, 5s, 4s, whatever the hell, this thing gawn get replaced in 10 months -,-

Probably with all the fine tuning from this tour.

I'mma wait. No matter how bad I'm needing one I will wait and get an axe fx first... let lord petrucci work the kinks out of his new battleaxe ><

Also I wonder if it has that same issue as the parker fly where it's just absolutely featherweight. I don't like 'em GIbson heavy but... I feel embarrassed to chug on the low string of a parker... it's like punching a child ><

Hopefully it's a happy medium xD


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## fortisursus

You know I have to say that this is growing on me. The dimensions look much better on the 7. As with others though that "carbon fiber" mock up has gotta go.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'll be completely honest, I don't see what everyone's beef is with the Carbon Fiber/Graphic Shield. Is it really a surprise? JP's had Shields all over everything with his name on it in one way or another, and as far as I see it looks fine to me. It's something aesthetic that the man chose for his Signature Guitar, it's like the same hate people are giving over Per Nilsson and his signature 

Looks MUCH cooler on the Black Finish, it blends into the finish and that's super appealing to me. But I find it quite hilarious that people chose something so insignificant to not like about the guitar, I mean for God's sake hardly anyone's said anything about the long top Horn. That's my gripe with it, that and I'm not keen on Neck-Thru Guitars anymore, I'm sure it plays wonderfully because of it and has the best fret access, but it's not for me personally. Maybe that'll change if I try one, but I'm more than satisfied with what we currently have. Just glad they're still producing everything they've ever released.

Also, same price as the Anniversary Models it seems, aka.
6 String - $2450
7 String - $2590
*Arctic Dream - +$400 Upcharge


----------



## lewstherin006

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'll be completely honest, I don't see what everyone's beef is with the Carbon Fiber/Graphic Shield. Is it really a surprise? JP's had Shields all over everything with his name on it in one way or another, and as far as I see it looks fine to me. It's something aesthetic that the man chose for his Signature Guitar, it's like the same hate people are giving over Per Nilsson and his signature
> 
> Looks MUCH cooler on the Black Finish, it blends into the finish and that's super appealing to me. But I find it quite hilarious that people chose something so insignificant to not like about the guitar, I mean for God's sake hardly anyone's said anything about the long top Horn. That's my gripe with it, that and I'm not keen on Neck-Thru Guitars anymore, I'm sure it plays wonderfully because of it and has the best fret access, but it's not for me personally. Maybe that'll change if I try one, but I'm more than satisfied with what we currently have. Just glad they're still producing everything they've ever released.
> 
> Also, same price as the Anniversary Models it seems, aka.
> 6 String - $2450
> 7 String - $2590
> *Arctic Dream - +$400 Upcharge




People love bitching about things more than they actually like find the positive in things. I need to play it before I come to a final conclustion. All I know is that I love my JP7 and cant wait to play it once I get my pick cavity routed and have my BKP blackhawks put in!


----------



## protest

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'll be completely honest, I don't see what everyone's beef is with the Carbon Fiber/Graphic Shield. Is it really a surprise? JP's had Shields all over everything with his name on it in one way or another, and as far as I see it looks fine to me. It's something aesthetic that the man chose for his Signature Guitar, it's like the same hate people are giving over Per Nilsson and his signature
> 
> Looks MUCH cooler on the Black Finish, it blends into the finish and that's super appealing to me. But I find it quite hilarious that people chose something so insignificant to not like about the guitar, I mean for God's sake hardly anyone's said anything about the long top Horn. That's my gripe with it, that and I'm not keen on Neck-Thru Guitars anymore, I'm sure it plays wonderfully because of it and has the best fret access, but it's not for me personally. Maybe that'll change if I try one, but I'm more than satisfied with what we currently have. Just glad they're still producing everything they've ever released.
> 
> Also, same price as the Anniversary Models it seems, aka.
> 6 String - $2450
> 7 String - $2590
> *Arctic Dream - +$400 Upcharge



Aesthetic matters a lot. As much as play ability and tone are the most important things, chances are you aren't going to play something that you think is ugly. The shield being that big and on the body sticks out way too much, and is a complete eyesore. 

Like you said it looks ok on the black one because there's no contrast, and it just kind of blends in. So the only choice you really have is another black guitar.

That's if you can get past the fact that the body looks like a crab claw.


----------



## nicktao

It looks like he wanted to move away from the strat shape but went too far. 
The JP6 MD was perfect. 

Why is the MD finish a ~$400 upcharge?


----------



## Tyler

nicktao said:


> It looks like he wanted to move away from the strat shape but went too far.
> The JP6 MD was perfect.
> 
> Why is the MD finish a ~$400 upcharge?



They say its harder to make the finish, thus upcharging for it


----------



## axemanrio

Tyler said:


> They say its harder to make the finish, thus upcharging for it



One could request them to offset the cost of this finish for *not* etching that carbon spade on the body


----------



## Black Mamba

Mystic Dream has always been an upcharge.


----------



## gunshow86de

I like the body shape and the shield. But then I've always wanted EBMM to make a guitar with the Bongo body. This is about as close as we'll get. 

My only complaint is the headstock. It does not fit the lines of the body. I know they use that same headstock for every model, but come on!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Black Mamba said:


> Mystic Dream has always been an upcharge.



Correct!



protest said:


> Aesthetic matters a lot. As much as play ability and tone are the most important things, chances are you aren't going to play something that you think is ugly. The shield being that big and on the body sticks out way too much, and is a complete eyesore.
> 
> Like you said it looks ok on the black one because there's no contrast, and it just kind of blends in. So the only choice you really have is another black guitar.
> 
> That's if you can get past the fact that the body looks like a crab claw.



I honestly value Aesthetics lastly, it's less relevant now since I only play EBMM. So I've found the guitar that has the Tone/Playability I love, the Aesthetics don't bother me that much honestly! But agreed on the Upper Horn haha.


----------



## edsped

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'll be completely honest, I don't see what everyone's beef is with the Carbon Fiber/Graphic Shield. Is it really a surprise? JP's had Shields all over everything with his name on it in one way or another, and as far as I see it looks fine to me. It's something aesthetic that the man chose for his Signature Guitar, it's like the same hate people are giving over Per Nilsson and his signature
> 
> Looks MUCH cooler on the Black Finish, it blends into the finish and that's super appealing to me. But I find it quite hilarious that people chose something so insignificant to not like about the guitar, I mean for God's sake hardly anyone's said anything about the long top Horn. That's my gripe with it, that and I'm not keen on Neck-Thru Guitars anymore, I'm sure it plays wonderfully because of it and has the best fret access, but it's not for me personally. Maybe that'll change if I try one, but I'm more than satisfied with what we currently have. Just glad they're still producing everything they've ever released.
> 
> Also, same price as the Anniversary Models it seems, aka.
> 6 String - $2450
> 7 String - $2590
> *Arctic Dream - +$400 Upcharge


Using shield graphics for picks or stompboxes or big first fret inlays (and subtle smaller inlays) is fine.

Covering the entire center of a guitar with a big-ass fake carbon fiber (not that real carbon fiber would look any better) black shield that looks cheesy and cheap and contrasts everything else in the absolute worst ways? It's just straight up ugly as shit.


----------



## wannabguitarist

lewstherin006 said:


> I know that is the reason, it is just annoying IMO. They also went out of there way to make a fiberglass plate on the back of the pickups so that it rest on that lip. I have no idea why they just didnt use the normal Dimarzio pickups with the metal legs. End rant.



Dude, *all* 7-string DiMarzio's use that fiberglass (I think it's some other material actually) plate. Only the 6-string ones have the metal legs. EBMM just designed the guitar to fit the pickups JP likes perfectly; which happen to have a slightly weird size. You sometimes have to route DiMazrio equipped Ibanezes slightly to make BKP's and SD's fit too


----------



## Jonathan20022

edsped said:


> Using shield graphics for picks or stompboxes or big first fret inlays (and subtle smaller inlays) is fine.
> 
> Covering the entire center of a guitar with a big-ass fake carbon fiber (not that real carbon fiber would look any better) black shield that looks cheesy and cheap and contrasts everything else in the absolute worst ways? It's just straight up ugly as shit.



Understandable, but it was John's choice for his guitar. I don't think it looks cheap and that it contrasts everything myself, but that's just subjective either way. He could have just not let it become a Production Guitar  Musicman just puts them out when he has another change to his line of guitars.


----------



## darren

lewstherin006 said:


> I know that is the reason, it is just annoying IMO. They also went out of there way to make a fiberglass plate on the back of the pickups so that it rest on that lip. I have no idea why they just didnt use the normal Dimarzio pickups with the metal legs. End rant.



Lots of DiMarzio pickups come on the fiberglass PCB material these days, including ALL of their 7-string (and i assume all of their 8-string) pickups. It's not something they've done special or different for this guitar.


----------



## Rook

I just saw a picture Premier Guitar posted of the Majesty on Facebook, I hadn't realised the upper horn was THAT BIG.

Wow I mean, just. Wow. It's like a banana.

I really wanna try one because I bet they play and sound great but that design is one step too whacky for me, even by EBMM standards haha.


----------



## Svava

Rook said:


> I just saw a picture Premier Guitar posted of the Majesty on Facebook, I hadn't realised the upper horn was THAT BIG.
> 
> Wow I mean, just. Wow. It's like a banana.
> 
> I really wanna try one because I bet they play and sound great but that design is one step too whacky for me, even by EBMM standards haha.



Horn is the antenna that JP uses to siphon face-melting power from his home planet in the Shred Nebula.

As it grows, so too does his power...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Polar Noir is the dumbest finish name since Reindeer Blue.


----------



## Black Mamba

Pics of the Majesty in action:


----------



## yingmin

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Polar Noir is the dumbest finish name since Reindeer Blue.



The Japanese have a surprisingly fluid understanding of what constitutes blue, from purple guitars to green traffic lights and grass.


----------



## Danukenator

What I want to know...how's that ....in' switch? 

Not much was said about it and it was, well, A GAMECHANGER!!


----------



## Miek

jp's Dadening intensifies


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

yingmin said:


> The Japanese have a surprisingly fluid understanding of what constitutes blue, from purple guitars to green traffic lights and grass.



...to reindeer, apparently.


----------



## Genome

I like the upper horn! 

Just not a fan of the shield on the blue and white versions. A little bit garish. But, it's not my signature guitar so who gives a shit?

I would love to try one out.


----------



## slowro

Can't help but think if it had no headstock and strandberg on the body it would be gaining more praise. 

It looks great in black (or polar noir green blue orange purple trans matt gloss opaque grey as I think it's called)


----------



## christheasian

the horn is the same length as the previous models...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

slowro said:


> Can't help but think if it had no headstock and strandberg on the body it would be gaining more praise.



Nah. 



> the horn is the same length as the previous models...



Looks huge on the small-ass body.


----------



## Black Mamba

At 6:20 John talks about the Majesty.

At 8:45 John teases the idea of a possible 8 string sig.


----------



## Vairish

The inlay work seems kinda sloppy


----------



## axemanrio

Vairish said:


> The inlay work seems kinda sloppy



Yuck! But I don't think it's representative of the entire line. Like one year they showcased a JP anniversary guitar (I think JPX) that had horrible fret ends.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, that does look a little lazy. It looks as though the inlay is just a big block of epoxy with the Majesty symbol on it.


----------



## darren

That may be just a prototype thing. I can't imagine EBMM actually shipping a guitar with that much filler on such a large inlay.


----------



## thedonal

You know, there's bits of the guitar I quite like the look of.

But it does kind of scream to me of being massively over designed.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy

Vairish said:


> The inlay work seems kinda sloppy


What type of nut is that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd like to identify it, but that terrible inlay work is distracting.


----------



## axemanrio

thisismrfrenzy said:


> What type of nut is that?



A compensated nut. It's been standard on all MusicMan guitars since 2008 I think.


----------



## Minoin

Looks very much like the Majesty in this vid: 
NAMM 2014 JP Majesty - YouTube

I agree with Darren that this is most likely a prototype. All the EBMM guitars I've seen are of simple yet impeccable quality.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's pretty interesting, I wonder how it'll sound in comparison to the other models. Significantly more Mahogany and Less Maple/Basswood from what I see.

And yeah that logo looks like it was just filled in and installed with epoxy, I wouldn't think they'd come like that for customer orders though.


----------



## Alberto7

Interesting to see the bare design. Still can't unsee the shovel though.


----------



## darren

Interesting. It looks like all of the controls are mounted internally to the PCB.


----------



## technomancer

darren said:


> That may be just a prototype thing. I can't imagine EBMM actually shipping a guitar with that much filler on such a large inlay.



I don't think that's filler, I think the inlay is one big block they just dropped in


----------



## lewstherin006

It looks like the cavity doesnt have as much lip around it as the other JPs do. Im wondering how easy/hard it will be to change the pickups out on this bad boy. I guess it depends on if they use that fiberglass plate on the back of the dimarzios.


----------



## axemanrio

Alright, the Majesty makes an appearance in this latest music video for "The Looking Glass":

http://www.muzu.tv/dream-theater/the-looking-glass-video/2161147/

I think I'm starting to adjust to the shape and aesthetics but doubt I'll ever buy one.


----------



## Black Mamba

Whatever happened to the sonic thumbprint matching?



Sterling Ball said:


> The guitar is super super light...the 'carbon fiber' is not what it seems....it is laser etched maple that is finished to resemble carbon fiber the guys did an amazing job. the access is absolutely crazy good....the ergonomics were the primary deal and it balances really well.... It has a gamechanger in it and is set to just be a switch but as we introduce the gc incrementally you can activate if you choose but it is not manditory. The guitar has been voiced by di marzio and we have done _*sonic thumbprint matching*_....I will tell you about it someday. The design and construction techiniques are cutting edge and like I could only have imagined ten years ago.


----------



## jephjacques

The black one is growing on me. If the 7 looks cool I may break down and get one. Especially since I've traded away 2 JPXIs and regret both decisions


----------



## Syriel

I actually like it compared to the older JP. The 7 string version definitely looks sleek as hell. i kinda wish it had a smaller / shaper headstock. The body is sex though.

And yes, I'm actually one of those guys that don't like the original JP.


----------



## Danukenator

slowro said:


> Can't help but think if it had no headstock and strandberg on the body it would be gaining more praise.



Nope. 90% of the members on here don't fall for hype and are critical of all designs until they have proven themselves.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Danukenator said:


> Nope. 90% of the members on here don't fall for hype and are critical of all designs until they have proven themselves.



I'd say the number that do is actually quite a bit higher, but it's no big deal. People let their curiosity get the best of them. When you consider the wait times and time invested in a guitar build, especially custom, the only way to know how they feel/sound/play is to actually buy one.

I don't support people buying into and supporting blind hype though, in the case of some things that are on the levels of ridiculous to actually own.


----------



## Hybrid138

I remember I used to hate the shape of the JPs and Parkers and now I love them. I see the same thing happening with this. I just to see a few people playing it instead isolated pics and I'll probably lust after one in a year.


----------



## jephjacques

On second thought, the body looks TINY. I'm a huge dude and would look ridiculous playing one


----------



## Svava

... this looks... familiar....


----------



## Black Mamba

Red Majesty in action:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Don't think this has been posted yet. Andy James with one of JP's guitars back-stage I believe:


----------



## groverj3

It looks a little funky, but not nearly as much so when held. I'm the upper fret access is ridiculous.


----------



## SnowfaLL

it looks funky on JP cause hes a massive guy.. that picture with Andy looks just about right.

Maybe black is just also much less distracting than red + carbon middle.


----------



## groverj3

NickCormier said:


> it looks funky on JP cause hes a massive guy.. that picture with Andy looks just about right.
> 
> Maybe black is just also much less distracting than red + carbon middle.



I agree with that second point completely. It would look much better without that faux carbon-fiber thing going on.

In other news, as a fan of neckthrus, and being someone who thinks that the arguments some people have against using them are silly (personal preference is fine, but don't delude yourself into thinking that a bolt-on is somehow "better" tonally or something, that's pretty pseudo-sciency), I think it's great that JP has switched to that construction method. Fret access can be pretty damn good with bolt-ons (AANJ, newer Jackson neck joint, etc), but I always wished it was a little better on the JP models, not that it was terrible or anything.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Will they bring this out without the horrible carbon shield on the front?


----------



## GXPO

Pretty sure JP was using these exclusively when I saw them on Friday. Looked right on him, obviously sounded fantastic. I actually quite like the aesthetic and seeing it in action has left me all star struck.


----------



## Misfit

Liking how the all black model looks. It hides that carbon fiber shovel shaped etching.


----------



## narad

Eh, the horns look way too rounded in the live shots. It looks like what would happen if Satriani designed the JP.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I like how he already has fretboard wear.


----------



## timbucktu123

im actually growing to really like this. idk what it is


----------

